# DIY Beverage Recipes



## Andre

On our quest to start a thread for each juice category (fruit, beverage, tobacco, dessert, bakery, menthol/mint and breakfast), this is the thread for DIY Beverage recipes.

*Please only post DIY Beverage recipes that you have mixed, steeped/cured and tasted and like a lot. Please do not post recipes you are still testing.*
*If you sourced (including adaptions) the recipe from somewhere else, please provide a link to your source if available.*
*Kindly include a short description for the Index if not apparent from the name. Do not forget the brand names of the concentrates used.*
Please feel free to repost your favourite Beverage recipe from other threads.

TFA or TPA = The Flavor (Perfumer's) Apprentice
CAP = Capella
FA = FlavourArt
FW = Flavor West
LA = LorAnn
FLV = Flavorah
INW = Inawera
NF = NaturesFlavors
CLY = Clyrolinx
JF = Jungle Flavors
RF = Real Flavours
Loc = Loco Flavours
MB = Molinberry
OOO = One on One Flavours
PUR = Purilum
HS = Hangsen
FE = Flavorsexpress
MF = Medicine Flower
TFM = The Flavour Mill
LB = Liquid Barn
WF = Wonder Flavours
DIYFS or DFS = DIY Flavor Shack

*INDEX*

GuaBerry, tropical fruit beverage with guava main base. (@Kalashnikov)
Refreshing Mojito Havana. (@Andre)
The Earl, Earl Grey Tea. (@rogue zombie)
Black Barrel Whiskey Mac. (@Andre)
Dr Pepper a cola, cherry fizzy juice here. (@Andre)
Vanilla Chai Latte. (@skola)
White Girl, milky/creamy spicy Chai Latte. (@rogue zombie)
Fruity Green Tea. (@Andre)
Mendis, Coconut Brandy. (@Andre)
Whiskey Barrel. (@GregF)
Coke Float/Brown Cow. (@Andre)
Cherry Red Bull with Orange & Peach. (@GregF)
Cafe de Paris, after a Gin based popular cocktail. (@Andre)
Coffee Deluxe, smooth and rich. (@Huffapuff)
Koffiekapitaal, somewhere between a black filter coffee and a fancy coffee. (@Andre)
Mooses Creamy Coffee. (@Rude Rudi)
Pepsi, just like the real thing. (@Andre)
Grape soda. (@Larry)
Guava Milkshake. (@Larry)
Twisp Rebel clone. (@incredible_hullk)
Island Cocktail, citrusy and peachy by @incredible_hullk
Lava Smash, from a strawberry based cocktail. (@Andre)
Purple Cow, a Fanta Grape float. (@Andre)
Lemon Ice Tea by @Friep.
Paddies, creamy blend of whiskey and brandy by @KZOR.
Soutie's Peach and Kiwi Iced Tea, taken to another level. By @Soutie, of course.
The Doctor Said, coconut and lime goodness. (@Andre)
Litchi Surprise, a @G-Step original.
Whiskey Sour by @Andre.
Real Lemonade, a bold, fresh, real-lemons lemonade mixed with very little sugar. (@Andre)
StrawNilla Cola, a fluffy sweet strawberry on inhale with a distinct vanilla coke note upon exhale. A @Kalashnikov creation.
Don Pedro, rich and creamy. An @acorn creation.
Lime Milkshake from the recipe book of @Viper_SA.
Shamrock Shake, a minty malted milkshake. (@incredible_hullk)
Just E-juice, Pear and Lychee blend by @Vino1718.
Viola, a Vanilla Coke by @KZOR.
Banana Milkshake, a light and creamy banana milkshake by @Friep.
Pina Colada, it is like the real thing. (@Andre)
Café Crème - a rich, creamy and full bodied coffee. A @Huffapuff original.
Fanta Orange Zero by @Andre.
Guitari - a slightly sweet peach lemonade with real fizz. Handcrafted by @Patrick.
Pistachio Lassi. Fragrant, creamy and sweetish with the Pistachio always there, but not overwhelming. With ice of course. Proudly created by @Andre.
Blue Raspberry Lemonade, creation of @Patrick.
Morning Glory, a stunning creamy vanilla coffee kissed with a hint of caramel and a touch of biscuit. From the lab of @Rude Rudi.
Iced Coffee, a delicious thick coconut milk iced coffee by @Andre.
Li Hing Mui Margarita, the Li Hing Mui adds a special dimension to a great Margarita. From @Andre.
Irish Coffee, very realistic with a awesome spirituous edge. Created by @Andre.
Dry Lemon - as the name says. Proudly created by @Andre.
Mango and Coconut Bellini. An elegant Bellini infused with fresh mango, pineapple juice and coconut, kissed with a sprig of mint and a squeeze of fresh lime. Recipe of @Rude Rudi.
Passionade. A refreshing passion fruit and lemonade cocktail. Produced by @Rude Rudi.
Missionary. A grape and strawberry soda. Perfected by @Chukin'Vape.
Pink Lemonade. Created by @Chukin'Vape.
Passion Twist and Raspberry Twist by @Dietz.
Melonade by @Dietz.
Arabica Coffee. Sweet filter coffee with milk froth. By @Andre.
Toffee Cookie Milkshake. A thick & creamy milkshake blended with sticky toffee and crushed cookies. By @Rude Rudi.
StompiStumpie. After the unique South African bubblegum milkshake. Work of @StompieZA.
Captain Obvious. A take on ye olde cola float. By @method1.
Sidecar. An explosion of exotic spices & citrus - served shaken, not stirred. By @Rude Rudi.
Layerz Pink Gin. A classic gin cocktail with a hint of rose & cucumber. Work of @Rude Rudi.
Pear Frulata. A delectable, thick and creamy pear and ice cream frulata. By @Rude Rudi.
Caramel Coffee Frothee. A deliciously creamy coffee froth with a trickle of caramel toffee. From the accomplished barista @Rude Rudi.
Morning Glory: Apple of my eye. A stunning creamy vanilla coffee kissed with a hint of caramel and fresh apple slices. Created by @Rude Rudi.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

Reserved for index.


----------



## Kalashnikov

#1 - GuaBerry Juice - All TFA
A tropical fruit juice beverage with a guava main base. Perfect for a warm day.The coolest taste under the sun. 

Tested at 70/30 VG/PG

Gauva - 7%
Strawberry Ripe 4%
Pomergranite 2% (can be left out)
Koolada 1 %

Optional 2% TFA Strawberry sweet to sweeten the juice

Steeping - Shake and Vape

Source - My own recipe

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

One of my favourite beverage juices and an ADV is an adaptation of a recipe by one of our DIY experts, @rogue zombie, which you can find here.

A refreshing summer juice, just like the cocktail.

The version I have to mix for HRH, which is less tart and a tad less mint:

*Mojito Havana 01*





The version I prefer - more tart and a tad more mint:

*Mojito Havana 02*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Kalashnikov said:


> #1 - GuaBerry Juice - All TFA
> A tropical fruit juice beverage with a guava main base. Perfect for a warm day.The coolest taste under the sun.
> 
> Tested at 70/30 VG/PG
> 
> Gauva - 7%
> Strawberry Ripe 4%
> Pomergranite 2% (can be left out)
> Koolada 1 %
> 
> Steeping - Shake and Vape
> 
> Source - My own recipe


If I remember correctly, this one was the winner of a DIY competition? On my mixing list.


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

Kalashnikov said:


> #1 - GuaBerry Juice - All TFA
> A tropical fruit juice beverage with a guava main base. Perfect for a warm day.The coolest taste under the sun.
> 
> Tested at 70/30 VG/PG
> 
> Gauva - 7%
> Strawberry Ripe 4%
> Pomergranite 2% (can be left out)
> Koolada 1 %
> 
> Steeping - Shake and Vape
> 
> Source - My own recipe



Thanks for this!
If I decide to leave the pomergranite out, do I need to adjust the % for the rest of the ingredients?


----------



## rogue zombie

The Earl

FA Black Tea 2.5%
FA Bergamot 1.5%
TFA Sweetener 2 drops per 10mls

This one is probably an acquired taste. If you like black unsweetened Earl Grey, this is very very close.

I suppose you could sweeten it up if you like. And if you add dairy of any kind for milky, you'd probably need to up the rest a little.

Earl Grey is a earthy tea with a Bergamot finish. Very refreshing, but like I said, maybe an acquired taste.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Richio

Kalashnikov said:


> #1 - GuaBerry Juice - All TFA
> A tropical fruit juice beverage with a guava main base. Perfect for a warm day.The coolest taste under the sun.



I like this, I like this a lot. I will try this tonight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Cocktails provide an endless source for DIY beverage juices. I am working on a Rhubarb Bellini at the moment. One of my favourites is a complex Whiskey Macdonald by HIC (HeadInClouds) posted on Vaping Underground (VU) here. Be sure to read his notes and comments to get a better understanding of this juice and what is possible and what not. In a class of its own and very addictive.

*Black Barrel Whiskey Mac*




Steep for two days.

Besides his numerous free, and very good, recipes on VU, HIC also sells some great and not expensive recipes here. Some freebies there too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Black Barrel Whiskey is one of my favourite juices period.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov

Andre said:


> If I remember correctly, this one was the winner of a DIY competition? On my mixing list.


Which DIY lol? I won it with a flavour called peanutella

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa said:


> Thanks for this!
> If I decide to leave the pomergranite out, do I need to adjust the % for the rest of the ingredients?


Normally i just add an extra percent of straw ripe. Sort of balances it out quite right


----------



## Kalashnikov

Richio said:


> I like this, I like this a lot. I will try this tonight.


Let me know what you think


----------



## Andre

Kalashnikov said:


> Which DIY lol? I won it with a flavour called peanutella


Ah, I got it wrong then, thanks. The GuavaBerry sounds great in any case. Printed for my next mixing session.


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa

Kalashnikov said:


> Normally i just add an extra percent of straw ripe. Sort of balances it out quite right



Thanks man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

rogue zombie said:


> Black Barrel Whiskey is one of my favourite juices period.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



I also like it, except I did double up to make it stronger.....as per HIC's notes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GregF

Although saying that I did leave out the marzipan and cardamon. Didn't have it for starters and also didn't want the macaroon. Still very nice.
Used FA Oak and the rest Clyrolinx.
I need to get all the other FA concentrates to taste the difference in this mix, not that I am unhappy with it now but would like to compare.


----------



## Andre

A uniquely flavoured fizzy cola juice based on the soft drink created in 1880. Something different, always in my rotation.

The recipe was released by its creator and brought to our attention by @Sickboy77 here. The original release on VapingUnderground here.

*Dr Pepper*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Still need to give this a go...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

HIC's VANILLA CHAI LATTE

1% - 2% FA Black Tea (from barely there to definite tea)
1% FA Vienna Cream
0.5% FA Vanilla Tahiti (other FA vanillas will also work)
0.5% FA Cardamom
0.5% FA Cinnamon
0.5% FA Anise
0.5% FA Clove
** 0.15% FA Honey - measure carefully, but definitely include it! **

This is definitely an acquired taste and best enjoyed after a 2 week steep. In my opinion I feel that the spice notes and honey calm down and fuse nicely after steeping. There's a nice creaminess to it and not overly sweet. As a shake and vape the honey and anise notes are very prominent. This juice is a nice palate cleanser.

Source

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

skola said:


> HIC's VANILLA CHAI LATTE
> 
> 1% - 2% FA Black Tea (from barely there to definite tea)
> 1% FA Vienna Cream
> 0.5% FA Vanilla Tahiti (other FA vanillas will also work)
> 0.5% FA Cardamom
> 0.5% FA Cinnamon
> 0.5% FA Anise
> 0.5% FA Clove
> ** 0.15% FA Honey - measure carefully, but definitely include it! **
> 
> This is definitely an acquired taste and best enjoyed after a 2 week steep. In my opinion I feel that the spice notes and honey calm down and fuse nicely after steeping. There's a nice creaminess to it and not overly sweet. As a shake and vape the honey and anise notes are very prominent. This juice is a nice palate cleanser.
> 
> Source


This sounds so good, I have missed this HIC recipe. Do you know if it is FA Cinnamon Ceylon or does FA have another Cinnamon? What percentage Black Tea do you use?


----------



## skola

Andre said:


> This sounds so good, I have missed this HIC recipe. Do you know if it is FA Cinnamon Ceylon or does FA have another Cinnamon? What percentage Black Tea do you use?


I'm not sure if FA have another cinnamon. I also searched quite abit before purchasing the cinnamon ceylon. It seems to work well in this recipe. I used 1.5% Black Tea and after the steep theres a definite tea flavour.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

@Andre FA only has Cinnamon Ceylon

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Speaking of Chai....

Finally got my Chai like I wanted - more milky/creamy

*White Girl
*
INW Shisha Chai 2%
FA Fresh Cream 2.5%
FA Vanilla (any) 1%
FA Caramel 0.75%

I would describe it as a Spicy Chai Latte

EDIT: I added 1% FA Black Tea, and think it was a slight improvement. Not necessary though.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Zacdaniel

I wouldn't mind a good coconut milk, that's if anyone has one.


----------



## Andre

Found this recipe here. Subsequently found out it is a "released" recipe, I think.

Cool on the inhale and on the exhale, but not a mint/menthol cool - more like a chilled tea cool. Light, refreshing and interesting. I could vape this for days on end. A winner for me.

I used FA Green Tea (recipe calls for TFA) and the Vanilla seems to be quite interchangeable. 

*Fruity Green Tea*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Found this recipe here. Subsequently found out it is a "released" recipe, I think.
> 
> Cool on the inhale and on the exhale, but not a mint/menthol cool - more like a chilled tea cool. Light, refreshing and interesting. I could vape this for days on end. A winner for me.
> 
> I used FA Green Tea (recipe calls for TFA) and the Vanilla seems to be quite interchangeable.
> 
> *Fruity Green Tea*



Thank you, that sounds exactly like something I would enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Whilst I am at it. Let us record this one, which I know you also like @rogue zombie.




​Another recipe from that flavour genius, HIC (HeadInClouds) on VapingUngerground. Find it here.

If you like Coconut (like I do), this is a must. The most exquisite, light and fluffy coconut I have ever tasted in a juice. 

Steep overnight. Vaping it fresh gives you a bit more of a boozy effect. The brandy mellows out as it steeps. I prefer it a bit more matured.

*Coconut Brandy*





HIC also sell recipes here at very reasonable pricing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Whilst I am at it. Let us record this one, which I know you also like @rogue zombie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Another recipe from that flavour genius, HIC (HeadInClouds) on VapingUngerground. Find it here.
> 
> If you like Coconut (like I do), this is a must. The most exquisite, light and fluffy coconut I have ever tasted in a juice.
> 
> Steep overnight. Vaping it fresh gives you a bit more of a boozy effect. The brandy mellows out as it steeps. I prefer it a bit more matured.
> 
> *Coconut Brandy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HIC also sell recipes here at very reasonable pricing.



I also like it after a few days - smooth and mellow unusual juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shooterbuddy

Hi @GregF Just recieved my first order from Clyrolinx. What percentages do you generally work on with their concentrates? I must say the service from them is very good! They reckon between 3-5%, is that what you work on?


----------



## GregF

There is a lot of experimenting.....a lot.... when you are trying to follow a "known" brand recipe with "unknown" brand concentrates. What I normally do is if it is TFA that you are trying to follow then use about half CLY. If it is FA then generally 1:1 or less CLY
There are quite a few exceptions like where someone says use 12% TFA Strawberry, DON'T try 6% CLY Strawberry, it will be very strong.

Basically play around and try things for yourself. The recipes that come with eJuice Me Up are a good starting point. Pick the ones that have the concentrates that you have and go from there.
Let us know when you got a juice that you like. Don't worry you will eventually find/make/create one you like.

You are going to get stuck where the recipe asks for VBIC (Vanilla Bean Ice Cream) or Vienna Cream or any non fruity concentrate, so you will end up purchasing some of those as well.

If you are cloning a juice or copying some recipe you will more than likely end up with something that you like but you will never know if it comes close to the original, unless you have the original to compare.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shooterbuddy

O should have been more clear Have been buying TFA,FA,INI and CAP so already have a bit of a collection just trying these now as well. Thank you for the info!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie

Shooterbuddy said:


> O should have been more clear Have been buying TFA,FA,INI and CAP so already have a bit of a collection just trying these now as well. Thank you for the info!!!



Please give us some feedback on the Clyrolinx stuff when you have played with it for a bit, I'm quite keen to play with them at some stage but there is very little info on them.


----------



## Shooterbuddy

Soutie said:


> Please give us some feedback on the Clyrolinx stuff when you have played with it for a bit, I'm quite keen to play with them at some stage but there is very little info on them.




Will do, Still quite new to the DIY thing but if I like it I'll let you know. I must say they are very helpful and prices are good. Responded to all whatsapp questions I sent to Geoff and delivery was super fast. Only other vendor I've been using is blckvapour and their service also great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Probably go through at least 50ml of this a month.

*Whiskey Barrel*
CLY Whiskey - 6%
FA Oak - 3%

Let stand for at least 2 days for the whiskey to calm down....or dont 

[edit] Optional 1% FA Bitter Wizard to get rid of some sweetness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Reminds me of what we called "Brown Cow" as children - a mix of coke and milk. See it could also be an ice cream float (coke and vanilla ice cream) or a cocktail. This one probably fashioned after the cocktail. Enjoying it and will certainly mix it again.

Got the recipe here.

*Brown Cow/Coke Float/Irish Thunder*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Another one that my son likes coming from two very simple recipes.

*Cherry Red Bull*
Red Energy (CLY) - 5%
Cherry (CLY) - 4%

*Orange & Peach*
Orange (CLY) - 4%
Peach (CLY) - 3%

Mix the two together and give it a name.

He just mixed the two half half in the tank and reckons its "very cool". 
Looks like there might be another diy'er on the property.....oh hell more concentrates.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> Speaking of Chai....
> 
> Finally got my Chai like I wanted - more milky/creamy
> 
> *White Girl
> *
> INW Shisha Chai 2%
> FA Fresh Cream 2.5%
> FA Vanilla (any) 1%
> FA Caramel 0.75%
> 
> I would describe it as a Spicy Chai Latte
> 
> EDIT: I added 1% FA Black Tea, and think it was a slight improvement. Not necessary though.


Received a bottle of this (with the added FA Black Tea) from my DIY mate @rogue zombie. Thank you.

What a fantastic juice. The balance between all the ingredients (spice, milky, tea) is just perfect. It was love at first vape for HRH too. My INW Shisha Chai on its way from BlckVapour as we speak.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Glytch

Andre said:


> It was love at first vape for HRH too



HRH?


----------



## Andre

Glytch said:


> HRH?


Her Royal Highness (wife)!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Glytch

Andre said:


> Her Royal Highness (wife)!



Lol. Love this!


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Received a bottle of this (with the added FA Black Tea) from my DIY mate @rogue zombie. Thank you.
> 
> What a fantastic juice. The balance between all the ingredients (spice, milky, tea) is just perfect. It was love at first vape for HRH too. My INW Shisha Chai on its way from BlckVapour as we speak.



Thank you! Glad you both enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Another winner by Shaner here.

The typical dry of Gin botanicals shot through with the sweet and creamy of the Custard and the Catalan Cream. Finished of absolutely perfectly with the 2 dashes of Anise. A yummy juice. I had to fight off HRH to get a vape of this in the Reo Mini. Recommended without reserve! Better than the cocktail.

I got around to my mix after more than a month, but am sure a week or so of steeping should be fine.

*Cafe de Paris*
FA Gin 2.0 %
FA Custard 2.0 %
FA Catalan Cream 2.0 %
FA Anise 0.25 %

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Another winner by Shaner here.
> 
> The typical dry of Gin botanicals shot through with the sweet and creamy of the Custard and the Catalan Cream. Finished of absolutely perfectly with the 2 dashes of Anise. A yummy juice. I had to fight off HRH to get a vape of this in the Reo Mini. Recommended without reserve! Better than the cocktail.
> 
> I got around to my mix after more than a month, but am sure a week or so of steeping should be fine.
> 
> *Cafe de Paris*
> FA Gin 2.0 %
> FA Custard 2.0 %
> FA Catalan Cream 2.0 %
> FA Anise 0.25 %



Had to go find the iPad to change the like to a WINNER.

Ooh I need this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Kalashnikov said:


> #1 - GuaBerry Juice - All TFA
> A tropical fruit juice beverage with a guava main base. Perfect for a warm day.The coolest taste under the sun.
> 
> Tested at 70/30 VG/PG
> 
> Gauva - 7%
> Strawberry Ripe 4%
> Pomergranite 2% (can be left out)
> Koolada 1 %
> 
> Steeping - Shake and Vape
> 
> Source - My own recipe


@Kalashnikov, I mixed this 2 days after you posted it (mixed on 16 July). Got around to tasting it yesterday.

Great juice. Intense guava smell, aroma and vapour trail. On the taste the guava is not overpowering, just perfect. The other flavours are supporting actors and doing that job excellently. Not a heavy juice as a guava juice can be. Light and refreshing. Bigger batch coming up.

Thank you for the recipe.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kalashnikov

Andre said:


> @Kalashnikov, I mixed this 2 days after you posted it (mixed on 16 July). Got around to tasting it yesterday.
> 
> Great juice. Intense guava smell, aroma and vapour trail. On the taste the guava is not overpowering, just perfect. The other flavours are supporting actors and doing that job excellently. Not a heavy juice as a guava juice can be. Light and refreshing. Bigger batch coming up.
> 
> Thank you for the recipe.


Thanks for trying it out. Since then i have been adding 2% Strawberry sweet as well . Has really helped the quava come out. Can try it in your next batch if you keen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Kalashnikov said:


> Thanks for trying it out. Since then i have been adding 2% Strawberry sweet as well . Has really helped the quava come out. Can try it in your next batch if you keen


CAP Sweet Strawberry? Maybe add a note to that effect to your original post. I would be loathe to do that seeing that the juice as is, is great for me. Maybe I shall try a small batch with that first.


----------



## Kalashnikov

Andre said:


> CAP Sweet Strawberry? Maybe add a note to that effect to your original post. I would be loathe to do that seeing that the juice as is, is great for me. Maybe I shall try a small batch with that first.


I used TFA straw sweet. Have never used Cap one but maybe it could work . Will update the original post

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

@Andre -- Post updated

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff

I don't know about you guys, but I enjoy having a coffee vape in my rotation and I see there's no coffee vapes here, so...

*Coffee Deluxe *
FA Tiramisu 1%
FA Coconut 2%
FA Espresso 0.2%*
FA Cappuccino 5%
FA Vanilla Classic 1%

Steep overnight at least.
* I keep the Espresso low because that's how I like it, but you can try higher if you like.

I struggled to find a sumptuous coffee vape for ages, going through many recipes with middling results. This one I _love!_ It's smooth and rich, with layers of coffee flavour.

Blending all of FA's coffee flavours into one seemed like the best idea. Tiramisu with a touch of Espresso provides the rich coffee base, the Cappuccino adds the creaminess while the Coconut and Vanilla creates the thick mouthfeel.

I adapted this from a recipe I wrote down and can't unfortunately source now.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Huffapuff said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I enjoy having a coffee vape in my rotation and I see there's no coffee vapes here, so...
> 
> *Coffee Deluxe *
> FA Tiramisu 1%
> FA Coconut 2%
> FA Espresso 0.2%*
> FA Cappuccino 5%
> FA Vanilla Classic 1%
> 
> Steep overnight at least.
> * I keep the Espresso low because that's how I like it, but you can try higher if you like.
> 
> I struggled to find a sumptuous coffee vape for ages, going through many recipes with middling results. This one I _love!_ It's smooth and rich, with layers of coffee flavour.
> 
> Blending all of FA's coffee flavours into one seemed like the best idea. Tiramisu with a touch of Espresso provides the rich coffee base, the Cappuccino adds the creaminess while the Coconut and Vanilla creates the thick mouthfeel.
> 
> I adapted this from a recipe I wrote down and can't unfortunately source now.


Agree, one must have a coffee in rotation. Shall try yours as soon as I have FA Cappuccino in hand. Mine posted below.


----------



## Andre

Like @Huffapuff, I went through a few iterations to get to a coffee I like. For my taste coffee must be somewhere between a fancy coffee and a black filter coffee. Not too black and not too white! I began with HIC's Five-Star Fancy Coffee here, but that was too fancy for me. Tried it with FA Espresso, but still missed the black filter coffee element and found it too nutty for my taste. INW Coffee to the rescue - a real tasting black filter coffee - it even colours your juice black. After a few runs, settled for the recipe below.

*Koffiekapitaal *
INW Coffee 4.0 %
FA Vanilla Classic or Bourbon 1.0%
FA Fresh Cream 0.5 %
FA Irish Cream 0.5 %
FA Coconut 0.5 %
FA Espresso 0.5 % (mainly to add body, which INW Coffee lacks)
FA Tiramisu 0.25 % (for a touch more sweet)

Steep for at least a week, 2 weeks is better.

*WARNING*: This is a coil gunker of note, but so worth it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

I also love coffee vapes, but as stated, good recipes are few and far between. 
I made this one a few weeks ago and it turned out pretty damn good = 
*Mooses Creamy Coffee*
5% Cup of Joe (CAP) 
3% Dark Bean (Coffee Espresso) (FA) 
1% Italian Relax (Cappuccino) (FA) 
2% Meringue (FA) 
0.2% MTS Vape Wizard (FA) 
5% Vanilla Custard v1 (CAP) 

It needs at least a week (or 2) steeping to mellow the coffee tones. I excluded the Vape Wizard.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

This juice is so close to the real thing it is uncanny. It is stronger cola than Dr Pepper and without the Black Cherry/Almond. I like this one more than Dr Pepper.

Cure for at least a week.

*Pepsi*
FA Cola 3 %
FA Lemon Cicily 1.0 %
FA Vanilla Classic 0.75 %
TFA Brown Sugar 0.5 %
FA Caramel 0.5 %
TFA Holiday Spice 0.5 %

A Shaner recipe here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Larry

Here's a real beauty - Grape Soda:

TFA Grape Candy - 12 %
TFA Sour - 2%
TFA Champagne - 1 %
TFA Cotton Candy - 1%
TFA Koolada - 1%

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Huffapuff

@Andre that Pepsi looks cool - I've been playing around with FA Cola looking for something other than a cherry cola to mix up. But I don't have Holiday Spice (of course!) what would you suggest to sub it - FA Cardamon? FA Cinnamon Ceylon??


----------



## Andre

Huffapuff said:


> @Andre that Pepsi looks cool - I've been playing around with FA Cola looking for something other than a cherry cola to mix up. But I don't have Holiday Spice (of course!) what would you suggest to sub it - FA Cardamon? FA Cinnamon Ceylon??


Eish, I know of nothing remotely similar to Holiday Spice. I would just leave it out.


----------



## Rude Rudi

Huffapuff said:


> @Andre that Pepsi looks cool - I've been playing around with FA Cola looking for something other than a cherry cola to mix up. But I don't have Holiday Spice (of course!) what would you suggest to sub it - FA Cardamon? FA Cinnamon Ceylon??



Same here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Andre said:


> Eish, I know of nothing remotely similar to Holiday Spice. I would just leave it out.


Yeah, it's a tough one. TFA says it's mostly nutmeg.
Guess I'm going to have to make 3 versions - one without holiday spice, one with cardamon and one with cinnamon ceylon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Huffapuff said:


> Yeah, it's a tough one. TFA says it's mostly nutmeg.
> Guess I'm going to have to make 3 versions - one without holiday spice, one with cardamon and one with cinnamon ceylon


If I'm missing a non dominant flavour I just leave it out. Then when I like the mix it gets me wondering......
I wonder what it will be like with that in

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Effjh

Larry said:


> Here's a real beauty - Grape Soda:
> 
> TFA Grape Candy - 12 %
> TFA Sour - 2%
> TFA Champagne - 1 %
> TFA Cotton Candy - 1%
> TFA Koolada - 1%



Thanks for this recipe. Made 2 versions, this one and another with FW grape soda at same %. It's amazing with FW Grape Soda and Koolada dropped to 0.5%! Will also try up Champagne to 2% to see if it adds more fizz and report back.


----------



## Larry

Shot bud! I defs gotta try it with the FW version. Been wanting to try the FW Grape Soda for quite a while now but it's always out of stock when I want it lol


----------



## Larry

Anyone keen for some Guava Milkshake? Well, say no more!

CAP Sweet Guava 7%
FA Fresh Cream 1%
FA Vienna Cream 2%
TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 3,5%
TFA Vanilla Swirl 3%
TFA Vanilla Cupcake 3%

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rogue zombie

Larry said:


> Anyone keen for some Guava Milkshake? Well, say no more!
> 
> CAP Sweet Guava 7%
> FA Fresh Cream 1%
> FA Vienna Cream 2%
> TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 3,5%
> TFA Vanilla Swirl 3%
> TFA Vanilla Cupcake 3%



Guava... milkshake 
I cant imagine that, but why not, thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY

rogue zombie said:


> Guava... milkshake
> I cant imagine that, but why not, thank you.


that's the thing with vaping strange combinations can be pretty decent...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Larry

rogue zombie said:


> Guava... milkshake
> I cant imagine that, but why not, thank you.



You should try the Guava fruit shake at Spur - one of my favourite things! It served as my inspiration for this juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY

Larry said:


> You should try the Guava fruit shake at Spur - one of my favourite things! It served as my inspiration for this juice.


do you have kids? no bad mouthing spur - but but, WHY SPUR? You are excused if you have kids. Just joking bro. 

Now you make me wanna go there and try the shake, I'll be sure to take my TFA: Vanilla Cupcake with me, and I'll add 1 or 2 drops to the shake, do you think it will be a stir and drink shake or will it need to steep?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Larry

NewOobY said:


> do you have kids? no bad mouthing spur - but but, WHY SPUR? You are excused if you have kids. Just joking bro.
> 
> Now you make me wanna go there and try the shake, I'll be sure to take my TFA: Vanilla Cupcake with me, and I'll add 1 or 2 drops to the shake, do you think it will be a stir and drink shake or will it need to steep?



Lol a few mins on one of their hot plates and its good to go! Just add koolada if it's too warm.

I don't have kids but I think it's got something to do with nostalgia. I only ever order 1 thing at spur, double burger with a slice of cheese on each. Add some of the pink sauce and you're good to go! I'll be the first to admit that it's not anywhere near to some of the great burgers I've had but there's something that just keeps me coming back.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

hi all

my take on twisp rebel.note percentages are high and after 1 hour ultrasonic bath and 2 hours cap open full on flavour and not perfumey (using 0.85 ohm coil on kayfun v5 clone at 27 watts)

mixed 60 vg/40 pg

fw cherry berry 10%
tfa acai 4%
tfa energy drink 6%
tfa blueberry extra 1%

tried it side by side with twisp rebel zero and pretty darn close

the blueberry and acai masks the sweetness of cherry berry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

incredible_hullk said:


> hi all
> 
> my take on twisp rebel.note percentages are high and after 1 hour ultrasonic bath and 2 hours cap open full on flavour and not perfumey (using 0.85 ohm coil on kayfun v5 clone at 27 watts)
> 
> mixed 60/40
> 
> fw cherry berry 10%
> tfa acai 4%
> tfa energy drink 6%
> tfa blueberry extra 2%
> 
> tried it side by side with twisp rebel zero and pretty darn close
> 
> the blueberry and acai masks the sweetness of cherry berry


I presume that is 60VG/40PG? Please edit your post. Never thought we would have a Twisp clone! But a popular juice that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Andre said:


> I presume that is 60VG/40PG? Please edit your post. Never thought we would have a Twisp clone! But a popular juice that.


done...i missed that flavour so much and no more now

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Glytch

incredible_hullk said:


> hi all
> 
> my take on twisp rebel.note percentages are high and after 1 hour ultrasonic bath and 2 hours cap open full on flavour and not perfumey (using 0.85 ohm coil on kayfun v5 clone at 27 watts)
> 
> mixed 60 vg/40 pg
> 
> fw cherry berry 10%
> tfa acai 4%
> tfa energy drink 6%
> tfa blueberry extra 1%
> 
> tried it side by side with twisp rebel zero and pretty darn close
> 
> the blueberry and acai masks the sweetness of cherry berry


Thanks for this. Definitely need to give it a try. @Silver might be interested as well.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Glytch said:


> Thanks for this. Definitely need to give it a try. @Silver might be interested as well.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


@Glytch...does need a very good steep due to high %. i reckon a good 5 to 7 days if no ultrasonic


----------



## incredible_hullk

and pls im up for comments or changes to the recipe..i want the best twisp rebel and ur advice will def help


----------



## Silver

Glytch said:


> Thanks for this. Definitely need to give it a try. @Silver might be interested as well.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



Thanks @Glytch and @incredible_hullk 
That is fantastic

What I found with the Energy drink flavour was that the Twisp Rebel tasted very natural. I did try one or two other energy drink juices but they tasted a bit synthetic. 

I will remember this and come back to it when I eventually get to DIY

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Silver said:


> Thanks @Glytch and @incredible_hullk
> That is fantastic
> 
> What I found with the Energy drink flavour was that the Twisp Rebel tasted very natural. I did try one or two other energy drink juices but they tasted a bit synthetic.
> 
> I will remember this and come back to it when I eventually get to DIY



agree @Silver...the cherry berry and blue berry are very natural tasting. i can literally taste the different berries here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

island style i mixed 60 vg/40pg at 3mg nic

sex on the beach (inw) 5%
peach juicy tfa 7%
sweetner tfa 1%

a citrusy, peachy island cocktail...just need the waves and bikini bods...inw sex on the beach at 5% perfect as the flavour profile suggests it can be overpowering.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

This one is for all the strawberry lovers. The first strawberry based juice that I really like. It has the most yummy aftertaste ever. 

The cocktail recipe by Hungry Girl, which the juice is based on, you can find here. The juice recipe I found here. Another Shaner masterpiece. He says "shake and vape", but I would let it rest for a day or two for the cream to settle.

*Lava Smash*
FA Strawberry 2.5 %
FA Jamaican Rum 2.0 %
FA Pineapple 1.25 %
FA Coconut 1.0 %
FA Vienna Cream 1.0 %

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Andre said:


> This one is for all the strawberry lovers. The first strawberry based juice that I really like. It has the most yummy aftertaste ever.
> 
> The cocktail recipe by Hungry Girl, which the juice is based on, you can find here. The juice recipe I found here. Another Shaner masterpiece. He says "shake and vape", but I would let it rest for a day or two for the cream to settle.
> 
> *Lava Smash*
> FA Strawberry 2.5 %
> FA Jamaican Rum 2.0 %
> FA Pineapple 1.25 %
> FA Coconut 1.0 %
> FA Vienna Cream 1.0 %


got to mix this tonite...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Nice, one...off course, no Jamaican rum!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rude Rudi said:


> Nice, one...off course, no Jamaican rum!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


ja..me no pineapple but will think of a plan


----------



## Greyz

Andre said:


> This one is for all the strawberry lovers. The first strawberry based juice that I really like. It has the most yummy aftertaste ever.
> 
> The cocktail recipe by Hungry Girl, which the juice is based on, you can find here. The juice recipe I found here. Another Shaner masterpiece. He says "shake and vape", but I would let it rest for a day or two for the cream to settle.
> 
> *Lava Smash*
> FA Strawberry 2.5 %
> FA Jamaican Rum 2.0 %
> FA Pineapple 1.25 %
> FA Coconut 1.0 %
> FA Vienna Cream 1.0 %



Do you think I could sub the Strawberry, Pineapple and coconut with TFA versions? 
If yes, at what % would you recommend? I was thinking doubling the numbers ie. Strawberry 5%, Pineapple 2.5% and Coconut 2%?


----------



## Andre

Greyz said:


> Do you think I could sub the Strawberry, Pineapple and coconut with TFA versions?
> If yes, at what % would you recommend? I was thinking doubling the numbers ie. Strawberry 5%, Pineapple 2.5% and Coconut 2%?


Hehe, now you are asking the blind to lead the blind. My gut feel - use TFA Strawberry at 7 %, TFA Pineapple at 1.5 % and TFA Coconut at 2 %. What do you think @rogue zombie?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Hehe, now you are asking the blind to lead the blind. My gut feel - use TFA Strawberry at 7 %, TFA Pineapple at 1.5 % and TFA Coconut at 2 %. What do you think @rogue zombie?


Yip that looks like what I would guess.

Althlugh I think Strawberry Ripe is closer to FA Strawberry.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> This one is for all the strawberry lovers. The first strawberry based juice that I really like. It has the most yummy aftertaste ever.
> 
> The cocktail recipe by Hungry Girl, which the juice is based on, you can find here. The juice recipe I found here. Another Shaner masterpiece. He says "shake and vape", but I would let it rest for a day or two for the cream to settle.
> 
> *Lava Smash*
> FA Strawberry 2.5 %
> FA Jamaican Rum 2.0 %
> FA Pineapple 1.25 %
> FA Coconut 1.0 %
> FA Vienna Cream 1.0 %



This looks marvellous @Andre 
Amazing how every time I read these DiY threads I feel myself falling into the DIY space
Love these threads a lot!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Does anyone have a nice, simple, Cap Sweet Lychee recipe please?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Hello flavour masters...

Has anyone tried FA White Wine and FA Red Wine

Sounds appealing but wanted to check any previous contra indications

Thanks


----------



## incredible_hullk

incredible_hullk said:


> Hello flavour masters...
> 
> Has anyone tried FA White Wine and FA Red Wine
> 
> Sounds appealing but wanted to check any previous contra indications
> 
> Thanks



Ok...these are inbound tomorrow...will give feedback if they hit or miss

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Rude Rudi said:


> Does anyone have a nice, simple, Cap Sweet Lychee recipe please?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I did a mango, litchi and cherry yoghurt using sweet litchi but not certain if it fits this thread... Yoghurt was toned down nicely so it is quite juicy I guess. Need the go-ahead before posting I do not want to mess up these neat threads.


----------



## Andre

FogFace said:


> I did a mango, litchi and cherry yoghurt using sweet litchi but not certain if it fits this thread... Yoghurt was toned down nicely so it is quite juicy I guess. Need the go-ahead before posting I do not want to mess up these neat threads.


You are more than welcome as long as it is a beverage juice recipe. If not, post it in the correct thread and just direct @Rude Rudi to your post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Can anyone point me into the right direction for a nice yoghurt base?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie

kyle_redbull said:


> Can anyone point me into the right direction for a nice yoghurt base?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



A great start would be to use the yogurt base from Wayne Walker.

http://diyordievaping.com/2015/08/18/strawberry-yogurts/

"*Yogurts are so hot right now, and I just cracked the code on the best strawberry yogurt you'll ever vape. This is my go-to yogurt flavor. Also, minus the fruits, this is the perfect yogurt base for those who don't want an astringent and bitter yogurt, and want more of a sweet and creamy yogurt. This is for those who like Gogurt more that Greek Yogurt. "*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DizZa

Soutie said:


> A great start would be to use the yogurt base from Wayne Walker.
> 
> http://diyordievaping.com/2015/08/18/strawberry-yogurts/
> 
> "*Yogurts are so hot right now, and I just cracked the code on the best strawberry yogurt you'll ever vape. This is my go-to yogurt flavor. Also, minus the fruits, this is the perfect yogurt base for those who don't want an astringent and bitter yogurt, and want more of a sweet and creamy yogurt. This is for those who like Gogurt more that Greek Yogurt. "*



Mixed this up last night. Going to give it another two days and I will report back, did you try it @Soutie ?


----------



## Soutie

DizZa said:


> Mixed this up last night. Going to give it another two days and I will report back, did you try it @Soutie ?



I have and didn't enjoy it, The yogurt tasted really funky to me and I felt nauseous after two hits.

BUT, that's not to say it is a bad recipe though, I gave the bottle to a mate of mine and he loves it so the problem isn't with the recipe but rather my perception of it. I'm probably just sensitive to one of the aroma molecules in the CAP creamy yogurt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

In today's terms this juice would equate to a *Fanta Grape Float*. Very unique with sweet and tart notes and barely a touch of floral. My mix steeped for two weeks but around 7 days will be enough. 30 ml bottle almost finished - this has earned a place in my rotation.

Another one from HIC. Find it here.

*Purple Cow*
FA Vienna Cream 3 %
FA Grape Concord 2 %
FA Vanilla Classic 1 %

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Friep

mixed this one up today.
Lemon ice tea
tpa sweet tea 7%
FA Lemon sicily 5%
Koolada 0.1%

shake and vape-able.
will report back if it gets time to steep nice and refreshing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deckie

DizZa said:


> Mixed this up last night. Going to give it another two days and I will report back, did you try it @Soutie ?


I found it very sweet. I'm thinking of Subbing the CAP super sweet with TFA sweetner at 1%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Another recipe of mine. Welcome to try it. I find it a great rotation vape.
This is a shake and vape. Very little change in a week of steeping.

I call it *"Paddy*" : Creamy blend of whiskey and brandy with a slight sweetness to it but a nice full flavour.

Irish cream and brandy - *FlavourArt*
Marshmallow, Milk chocolate and sweet cream - *Fa* (Flavour Apprentice)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GregF

Thanks @KZOR. what are they TFA, CAP, FA???


----------



## KZOR

Irish cream and brandy - FlavourArt
Marshmallow, Milk chocolate and sweet cream - Fa (Flavour Apprentice)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie

KZOR said:


> Irish cream and brandy - FlavourArt
> Marshmallow, Milk chocolate and sweet cream - Fa (Flavour Apprentice)



TFA milk chocolate - is it any good? Haven't tried that and everyone is bleating about INW lately. What's your thoughts on em?


----------



## KZOR

@Soutie ......... as I have stated before ....... people are like sheep. When a certain person mentions a flavour then a flock gathers. 

I personally find Fa ingredients great (have 30+ different ones) and use the milk chocolate in 6 of my recipes.
I have used both in the exact same recipe and found a insignificant amount of difference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie

KZOR said:


> @Soutie ......... as I have stated before ....... people are like sheep. When a certain person mentions a flavour then a flock gathers.
> 
> I personally find Fa ingredients great (have 30+ different ones) and use the milk chocolate in 6 of my recipes.
> I have used both in the exact same recipe and found a insignificant amount of difference.



That's about what I thought. I love FA for various reasons and would like to try their chocolate, they have let me down less than the other flavor houses, i.e. More hit than miss.

Wayne is a great mixologist, don't get me wrong but our tastes differ and I'm over buying 6 random new flavours to try his recipes as good as they may be. Rather do my own thing.

It's good to know that FA milk choc is at least not a waste of money.


----------



## Andre

KZOR said:


> Another recipe of mine. Welcome to try it. I find it a great rotation vape.
> This is a shake and vape. Very little change in a week of steeping.
> 
> View attachment 71870


Kindly add the brand names in your original post. A short description or descriptive name too please - for the Index and for convenience sake for the future. Check out the first post in this thread.


----------



## KZOR

I am so very sorry @Andre 
Never occurred to me to check the first post ....what a utter stupid mistake of me.
I will try my utmost to stick to the conformity of the thread.
Will rectify ASAP ....hope you find it to your satisfaction and that it will concur with your desires.


----------



## Andre

KZOR said:


> I am so very sorry @Andre
> Never occurred to me to check the first post ....what a utter stupid mistake of me.
> I will try my utmost to stick to the conformity of the thread.
> Will rectify ASAP ....hope you find it to your satisfaction and that it will concur with your desires.


Not stupid at all - you are not be the first nor will you be the last. Thank you for the edits.


----------



## SAVaper

Andre said:


> In today's terms this juice would equate to a *Fanta Grape Float*. Very unique with sweet and tart notes and barely a touch of floral. My mix steeped for two weeks but around 7 days will be enough. 30 ml bottle almost finished - this has earned a place in my rotation.
> 
> Another one from HIC. Find it here.
> 
> *Purple Cow*
> FA Vienna Cream 3 %
> FA Grape Concord 2 %
> FA Vanilla Classic 1 %




Looks delicious!
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas

Hey guys ... any recipe for a peach iced tea ... can't seem to find one anywhere. I'm crazy addicted to paulies lemon ice tea but i really want a peach or even berry variation of that. Any idea?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Nicholas said:


> Hey guys ... any recipe for a peach iced tea ... can't seem to find one anywhere. I'm crazy addicted to paulies lemon ice tea but i really want a peach or even berry variation of that. Any idea?



@Nicholas just saw few recipes on elr...this one looks interesting

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/570130/Peach+Iced+Tea

going to try this one out

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel Alves

Hi,

Does anyone have a recipe for a basic rum & Raisin?

was looking at
4% - rum
3% - raisin
4% - vanilla bean ice-cream

any suggestions?


----------



## Nicholas

Daniel Alves said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have a recipe for a basic rum & Raisin?
> 
> was looking at
> 4% - rum
> 3% - raisin
> 4% - vanilla bean ice-cream
> 
> any suggestions?



what about

Vanilla Bean Ice Cream TFA 4%
Jamaican Rum FA 3%
Raisin TFA 0.5%
Custard FA 2%
Vienna Cream FA 2%
Fresh Cream FA 1%
Koolada TFA 1%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie

Nicholas said:


> Hey guys ... any recipe for a peach iced tea ... can't seem to find one anywhere. I'm crazy addicted to paulies lemon ice tea but i really want a peach or even berry variation of that. Any idea?



*Soutie's Peach and Kiwi Iced tea*

I tried making a peach iced tea for a while but it was always lacking something and couldn't quite put my finger on it. The addition of the kiwi just took it to another level, somehow added another dimension the Vape was lacking, so not a pure peach iced tea but it is seriously yummy

3% TFA peach
1% FA White peach
3% FA Kiwi
6% FW Iced tea
Koolada to taste (I use about 0.75%)

If you want a slightly 'peachier' Vape bump the FA white peach up to 1.5% - 2% but I honestly think it's perfect the way it is.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nicholas

Soutie said:


> *Soutie's Peach and Kiwi Iced tea*
> 
> I tried making a peach iced tea for a while but it was always lacking something and couldn't quite put my finger on it. The addition of the kiwi just took it to another level, somehow added another dimension the Vape was lacking, so not a pure peach iced tea but it is seriously yummy
> 
> 3% TFA peach
> 1% FA White peach
> 3% FA Kiwi
> 6% FW Iced tea
> Koolada to taste (I use about 0.75%)
> 
> If you want a slightly 'peachier' Vape bump the FA white peach up to 1.5% - 2% but I honestly think it's perfect the way it is.



Now this I wanna try ASAP ... any recommended steep time?


----------



## Soutie

Nicholas said:


> Now this I wanna try ASAP ... any recommended steep time?




It's great after two days. As with anything, even better with time but two days should be spot on.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

​
This might look like simple recipe, but see what the creator said here: "It’s an elegant, refreshing blend of coconut and lime, reminiscent of Ocean Water, that’s the result of about a dozen versions, the last seven or so just trying to find the right %’s to balance these two flavors.". These words had me decide to stick to the flavour brands he stipulates.

My mix cured for 4 days (3 recommended). The coconut is really creamy and the lime is not tart and brings a light, bright and refreshing tone to the juice. Been vaping this for 3 days running and loving it. A must for coconut lovers like @Genosmate.

*The Doctor Said *[pre-blend percentages]
INW Coconut 1.5 % [54.55 %]
FA Lime Tahiti Distilled 0.75 % [22.27 %]
TFA Koolada 0.5 % (Optional, leave it out or add as much as you like, I like it at 0.5%) [18.18 %]

Total flavour: 2.75 % (economical)

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Andre said:


> ​
> This might look like simple recipe, but see what the creator said here: "It’s an elegant, refreshing blend of coconut and lime, reminiscent of Ocean Water, that’s the result of about a dozen versions, the last seven or so just trying to find the right %’s to balance these two flavors.". These words had me decide to stick to the flavour brands he stipulates.
> 
> My mix cured for 4 days (3 recommended). The coconut is really creamy and the lime is not tart and brings a light, bright and refreshing tone to the juice. Been vaping this for 3 days running and loving it. A must for coconut lovers like @Genosmate.
> 
> *The Doctor Said *[pre-blend percentages]
> INW Coconut 1.5 % [54.55 %]
> FA Lime Tahiti Distilled 0.75 % [22.27 %]
> TFA Koolada 0.5 % (totally optional, leave it out or add your preferred percentage) [18.18 %]
> 
> Total flavour: 2.75 % (economical)



Thanks Andre,ingredients ordered

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Andre said:


> ​
> This might look like simple recipe, but see what the creator said here: "It’s an elegant, refreshing blend of coconut and lime, reminiscent of Ocean Water, that’s the result of about a dozen versions, the last seven or so just trying to find the right %’s to balance these two flavors.". These words had me decide to stick to the flavour brands he stipulates.
> 
> My mix cured for 4 days (3 recommended). The coconut is really creamy and the lime is not tart and brings a light, bright and refreshing tone to the juice. Been vaping this for 3 days running and loving it. A must for coconut lovers like @Genosmate.
> 
> *The Doctor Said *[pre-blend percentages]
> INW Coconut 1.5 % [54.55 %]
> FA Lime Tahiti Distilled 0.75 % [22.27 %]
> TFA Koolada 0.5 % (totally optional, leave it out or add your preferred percentage) [18.18 %]
> 
> Total flavour: 2.75 % (economical)



thx @Andre...just as i was ordering my stash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Andre said:


> ​
> This might look like simple recipe, but see what the creator said here: "It’s an elegant, refreshing blend of coconut and lime, reminiscent of Ocean Water, that’s the result of about a dozen versions, the last seven or so just trying to find the right %’s to balance these two flavors.". These words had me decide to stick to the flavour brands he stipulates.
> 
> My mix cured for 4 days (3 recommended). The coconut is really creamy and the lime is not tart and brings a light, bright and refreshing tone to the juice. Been vaping this for 3 days running and loving it. A must for coconut lovers like @Genosmate.
> 
> *The Doctor Said *[pre-blend percentages]
> INW Coconut 1.5 % [54.55 %]
> FA Lime Tahiti Distilled 0.75 % [22.27 %]
> TFA Koolada 0.5 % (Optional, leave it out or add as much as you like, I like it at 0.5%) [18.18 %]
> 
> Total flavour: 2.75 % (economical)




Thank you @Andre 
Have to try this out...sounds awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

@Andre INW Coconut. Havent seen that used yet.

Is it very different from FA?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> @Andre INW Coconut. Havent seen that used yet.
> 
> Is it very different from FA?


I have not tasted either of them standalone. Above being a simple recipe, I got a good idea regarding the INW one. FA I have only used in more complex recipes. Bearing that in mind, I think INW is somewhat creamier and more juicy than FA. 

Also, the creator is an old hand and have stated this recipe is the result of some 12 versions. On that, I assumed he would have tried FA, being a superb concentrate, in one of his versions.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> I have not tasted either of them standalone. Above being a simple recipe, I got a good idea regarding the INW one. FA I have only used in more complex recipes. Bearing that in mind, I think INW is somewhat creamier and more juicy than FA.
> 
> Also, the creator is an old hand and have stated this recipe is the result of some 12 versions. On that, I assumed he would have tried FA, being a superb concentrate, in one of his versions.



Ye I saw its ID10T now on Reddit. My phone didn't like the link last night.

Definitely an "old hand" as you say, so yes I'm sure he/she tried others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

@Andre I'm just weary when I see other coconuts, because I was completely put off Coconuts before, and since then I have only liked the FA one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GregF

Andre said:


> ​
> This might look like simple recipe, but see what the creator said here: "It’s an elegant, refreshing blend of coconut and lime, reminiscent of Ocean Water, that’s the result of about a dozen versions, the last seven or so just trying to find the right %’s to balance these two flavors.". These words had me decide to stick to the flavour brands he stipulates.
> 
> My mix cured for 4 days (3 recommended). The coconut is really creamy and the lime is not tart and brings a light, bright and refreshing tone to the juice. Been vaping this for 3 days running and loving it. A must for coconut lovers like @Genosmate.
> 
> *The Doctor Said *[pre-blend percentages]
> INW Coconut 1.5 % [54.55 %]
> FA Lime Tahiti Distilled 0.75 % [22.27 %]
> TFA Koolada 0.5 % (Optional, leave it out or add as much as you like, I like it at 0.5%) [18.18 %]
> 
> Total flavour: 2.75 % (economical)




Thanks........and two days later I still cant get that song out my head.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## G-Step

Hey guys and gals,

Thought I'd plonk a recipe of mine here for you all to try out. I mixed up two versions of it and surpisingly, the V1 turned out pretty darn good  The V2 had FA Marshmellow in and I found that it just muted all the other flavours so a fail for me.

You're more than welcome to tweek the percentage of the strawberry ripe but I found that at 8% it added a realy nice tarty spin to the mix.

Enjoi 

*Litchi Surprise*

*TFA Strawberry Ripe - 8%
CAP Sweet Litchi - 4%
TFA Dragon Fruit - 2%
CAP French Vanilla - 1%
TFA Ethyl Maltol - 3%
CAP Sweet Cream - 1%*

Mix: 70/30 VG/PG
Nic: 2mg
Steep: minimum* 5 days*. This will allow the french vanilla to shine through.

Vape on fam

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> @Andre I'm just weary when I see other coconuts, because I was completely put off Coconuts before, and since then I have only liked the FA one.


Here is the same concept with your favourite concentrates!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

*Whiskey Sour*



This journey started early July 2016. Did not like the idea recipe. Looking at many cocktail recipes and trying many combinations, I am over the moon with the version below.

To my mind one should use just enough tart to make a counterpoint to the whiskey, and just enough sweet to take the edge of the sour.

FA Whiskey at 4 % might look a bit high, going lower one loses much of the boozy side. INW Lime was added for extra character and to prevent the Lemon from fading. The Sour for that tart lining on the lips - you can up this to 1.0 % if you like tart. TFA Marshmallow is the just enough sweet and provides a bit of body and mouthfeel. One does not want to add too much sweet to bury the Lemon/Lime altogether - the cocktail is a sour after all. Next time I might try Toasted Marshmallow - have read it contributes to the boozy side. FA Oak adds a little gravitas to the Whiskey. TFA Maraschino Cherry is extremely potent. Using it undiluted totally overpowers the juice. Fortunately, FW Capsicum had me learning quickly about 10 % solutions. The Cherry here is in the background, a garnishing. Of course, a Whiskey Sour must be on ice - TFA Koolada.

Mine steeped for more than a month - to make sure the Lemon does not fade. It did not. I think a week steep should be fine - just to get the Citrus ingredients to calm down and not be too harsh.

*WHISKEY SOUR*
FA Whiskey 4.0 % (EDIT: FLV Bourbon at 3.0 % here is discernibly better)
FA Lemon Sicily 2.0 %
INW Lime 1.0 %
TFA Marshmallow 1.0 % (EDIT: TFA Toasted Marshmallow works far better here, at the same percentage)
TFA Sour 0.5 % (EDIT: I went up to 1.0 % to good effect)
FA Oak 0.5 %
TFA Maraschino Cherry (10 % solution) 0.5 %
TFA Koolada 0.5 % (EDIT: FA Polar Blast at 0.75 % works better for me)

Total flavour: 10.0 %

*EDIT: *As indicated above, I tried TFA Toasted Marshmallow in the place of TFA Marshmallow. Wow, it takes the juice from being good to being great (in my humble opinion of course ). Makes the juice much more boozy - one can now really taste the Whiskey. For my next iteration I am going to try FLV Bourbon in place of FA Whiskey.

*EDIT:* Tried 3.0 % FLV Bourbon in the place of FA Whiskey. A marked improvement. Punchier and more boozy. More of an oak aged character. Maraschino less pronounced now.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> *Whiskey Sour*
> 
> 
> This journey started early July 2016. Did not like the idea recipe. Looking at many cocktail recipes and trying many combinations, I am over the moon with the version below.
> 
> To my mind one should use just enough tart to make a counterpoint to the whiskey, and just enough sweet to take the edge of the sour.
> 
> FA Whiskey at 4 % might look a bit high, going lower one loses much of the boozy side. INW Lime was added for extra character and to prevent the Lemon from fading. The Sour for that tart lining on the lips - you can up this to 1.0 % if you like tart. TFA Marshmallow is the just enough sweet and provides a bit of body and mouthfeel. One does not want to add too much sweet to bury the Lemon/Lime altogether - the cocktail is a sour after all. Next time I might try Toasted Marshmallow - have read it contributes to the boozy side. FA Oak adds a little gravitas to the Whiskey. TFA Maraschino Cherry is extremely potent. Using it undiluted totally overpowers the juice. Fortunately, FW Capsicum had me learning quickly about 10 % solutions. The Cherry here is in the background, a garnishing. Of course, a Whiskey Sour must be on ice - TFA Koolada.
> 
> Mine steeped for more than a month - to make sure the Lemon does not fade. It did not. I think a week steep should be fine - just to get the Citrus ingredients to calm down and not be too harsh.
> 
> *WHISKEY SOUR*
> FA Whiskey 4.0 %
> FA Lemon Sicily 2.0 %
> INW Lime 1.0 %
> TFA Marshmallow 1.0 %
> TFA Sour 0.5 %
> FA Oak 0.5 %
> TFA Maraschino Cherry (10 % solution) 0.5 %
> TFA Koolada 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 10.0 %


 
Wow! This sounds stunning.

And... an Andre original too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium

Andre said:


> *Whiskey Sour*
> 
> 
> This journey started early July 2016. Did not like the idea recipe. Looking at many cocktail recipes and trying many combinations, I am over the moon with the version below.
> 
> To my mind one should use just enough tart to make a counterpoint to the whiskey, and just enough sweet to take the edge of the sour.
> 
> FA Whiskey at 4 % might look a bit high, going lower one loses much of the boozy side. INW Lime was added for extra character and to prevent the Lemon from fading. The Sour for that tart lining on the lips - you can up this to 1.0 % if you like tart. TFA Marshmallow is the just enough sweet and provides a bit of body and mouthfeel. One does not want to add too much sweet to bury the Lemon/Lime altogether - the cocktail is a sour after all. Next time I might try Toasted Marshmallow - have read it contributes to the boozy side. FA Oak adds a little gravitas to the Whiskey. TFA Maraschino Cherry is extremely potent. Using it undiluted totally overpowers the juice. Fortunately, FW Capsicum had me learning quickly about 10 % solutions. The Cherry here is in the background, a garnishing. Of course, a Whiskey Sour must be on ice - TFA Koolada.
> 
> Mine steeped for more than a month - to make sure the Lemon does not fade. It did not. I think a week steep should be fine - just to get the Citrus ingredients to calm down and not be too harsh.
> 
> *WHISKEY SOUR*
> FA Whiskey 4.0 %
> FA Lemon Sicily 2.0 %
> INW Lime 1.0 %
> TFA Marshmallow 1.0 %
> TFA Sour 0.5 %
> FA Oak 0.5 %
> TFA Maraschino Cherry (10 % solution) 0.5 %
> TFA Koolada 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 10.0 %



Looks really good, I'm only missing 8 ingredients on this one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Lol

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## GregF

Thanks @Andre I was not going to purchase anymore concentrates until I used up some of what I have.....
But as @rogue zombie says this is an @Andre original so it is a must do, besides, it has whiskey in it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moonunit

@Andre recipe looks excellent, will definitely need to invest in some of those concentrates.

The point you made about the FA Lemon fading is such a good note, especially for the newer DIY'ers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Thanks for this, @Andre. Have you tried the trick of adding Inw equivalents to FA citrus in order to avoid fading?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

RichJB said:


> Thanks for this, @Andre. Have you tried the trick of adding Inw equivalents to FA citrus in order to avoid fading?


You mean like in if the recipe calls for 4 % FA Orange, you use 2 % FA Orange and 2 % INW Orange? If that, no.
I do use a bit FA Aurora with FA Lemon to prevent fading of the latter.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB

Yeah, that was the trick. I haven't tried but found it interesting to read. It would be useful to know why, at an atomic chemistry level, adding flavour X helps to prevent flavour Y from fading.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium

You'll probably find that there are certain chemicals that will bond at a molecular level and as such won't fade, probably why the flavour also changes over time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel

Daniel Alves said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have a recipe for a basic rum & Raisin?
> 
> was looking at
> 4% - rum
> 3% - raisin
> 4% - vanilla bean ice-cream
> 
> any suggestions?


Hey @Daniel Alves

I accidently notices your post only now. You can give locally produced Loco Rum a try (available now, or possibly soon, at Valley Vapour). Ive just tasted it again this morning, and to me it is pretty much spot on rum and raisin

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Daniel Alves

Thank you ill give that a try

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

*Real Lemonade



*​This recipe is just too good not to be shared. Especially now that Summer is in full force. Found the original (by a well known DIYer ID10-T) here, and added my own twist to it.

As a reviewer said: "This tastes like a bold, fresh, real-lemons lemonade mixed with very little sugar and it is exquisite.". It reminds me very much of the base of Paulies Lemon Ice Tea, which I love. I did, however, find the recipe as is a tad heavy/dull, and added a touch of INW White Grapefruit, which lightened/brightened the juice and added an effervescent effect. Perfect, been vaping it for the past week. A 30 ml bottle kaput and a pre-blend mixed. Marked as one of my 5 star juices.

*REAL LEMONADE* [pre-blend percentages]
INW Lemon 3.0 % [60]
INW Lemon Mix 1.0 % [20]
INW White Grapefruit 0.5 % [10]
TFA Koolada 0.5 % [10]

Total flavour: 5 %

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

@Andre you haven't by chance tried the Grack Juice recipe?

Or anyone for that matter? Read the comments and I'm super intrigued.


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> @Andre you haven't by chance tried the Grack Juice recipe?
> 
> Or anyone for that matter? Read the comments and I'm super intrigued.


Yes, I have. My notes: "Weird and interesting. Not to be mixed again.". Really a funny taste.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Yes, I have. My notes: "Weird and interesting. Not to be mixed again.". Really a funny taste.


Ah damn, thats what I was worried.

I love "different" tasting juices, but they still need to be good.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

rogue zombie said:


> Ah damn, thats what I was worried.
> 
> I love "different" tasting juices, but they still need to be good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Try this one. It is different, and good.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Try this one. It is different, and good.



Wow, that does sound interesting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

*StrawNilla Cola *



After months of trying to come right with cola and failing i finally have manged to come up with something in my opinion which is one of my best mixes to date.

*Flavour Notes- *A fluffy sweet strawberry on inhale with a distinct vanilla coke note upon exhale. This is a very enjoyable vape for during the day with just the right amount of fruity feel to compliment the cola.

*Recipe - Tested at 35/65 PG/VG
Steep for 3 days... Further steeping will improve the sweetness.


*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Kalashnikov said:


> *StrawNilla Cola *
> View attachment 78490
> 
> 
> After months of trying to come right with cola and failing i finally have manged to come up with something in my opinion which is one of my best mixes to date.
> 
> *Flavour Notes- *A fluffy sweet strawberry on inhale with a distinct vanilla coke note upon exhale. This is a very enjoyable vape for during the day with just the right amount of fruity feel to compliment the cola.
> 
> *Recipe - Tested at 35/65 PG/VG
> Steep for 3 days... Further steeping will improve the sweetness.
> 
> View attachment 78491
> *



That is interesting - Strawnilla Cola 
Nice one, thank you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Kalashnikov said:


> *StrawNilla Cola *
> View attachment 78490
> 
> 
> After months of trying to come right with cola and failing i finally have manged to come up with something in my opinion which is one of my best mixes to date.
> 
> *Flavour Notes- *A fluffy sweet strawberry on inhale with a distinct vanilla coke note upon exhale. This is a very enjoyable vape for during the day with just the right amount of fruity feel to compliment the cola.
> 
> *Recipe - Tested at 35/65 PG/VG
> Steep for 3 days... Further steeping will improve the sweetness.
> 
> View attachment 78491
> *


This looks very unique. Thank you for sharing. Of course, the 1st Law of DIY applies. Shall certainly give it a go in the new year.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Kalashnikov said:


> *StrawNilla Cola *
> View attachment 78490
> 
> 
> After months of trying to come right with cola and failing i finally have manged to come up with something in my opinion which is one of my best mixes to date.
> 
> *Flavour Notes- *A fluffy sweet strawberry on inhale with a distinct vanilla coke note upon exhale. This is a very enjoyable vape for during the day with just the right amount of fruity feel to compliment the cola.
> 
> *Recipe - Tested at 35/65 PG/VG
> Steep for 3 days... Further steeping will improve the sweetness.
> 
> View attachment 78491
> *


Dammit! That sounds delicious, now I want to DIY again. I love Vanilla Coke, and Doctor Pepper, and all that jazz, so I'm betting this would really hit the spot.

Maybe @Greyz is lurking around here...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Edited Whiskey Sour recipe above. Much better with TFA Toasted Marshmallow in place of TFA Marshmallow, at the same percentage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

I've been trying to make a decent Don Pedro for quite a while and gave up a few times. During my "research" going through actual recipe's I learned that a Don Pedro is a South African original recipe. Different recipes exists with Whisky, Whisky and Kalua, Kalua and then Amarula.
Here it goes:
*Don Pedro*



*Don Pedro*
TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 3%
CAP Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 3%
FA Whisky 2% (1% Single, 2% Double)
TFA Kalua Cream 1%
FA Fresh Cream 1%
FA Vanilla Bourbon 0.5%
INW Milk Chocolate 0.5%
TFA Sweetner 0.5% (Optional)
FA Oak 0.25%
30/70 PG/VG
1 Week steep, enjoy a rich creamy Adult milkshake.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## goki

Does anybody have a nice and sweet Passionfruit & Lemonade recipe? I was drinking some over the weekend and thought it should make a for a great vape.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

goki said:


> Does anybody have a nice and sweet Passionfruit & Lemonade recipe? I was drinking some over the weekend and thought it should make a for a great vape.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Here is an awesome Lemonade recipe. Just add some Passionfruit.


----------



## goki

Andre said:


> Here is an awesome Lemonade recipe. Just add some Passionfruit.


Thanks for the link. I found that recipe when i searched earlier but what out me off is that it states its not a real sweet juice. Im a newbie at DIY so i dont experiment much. Just getting the hang of mixing and steeping. So do you recommend any nice passionfruits?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

goki said:


> Thanks for the link. I found that recipe when i searched earlier but what out me off is that it states its not a real sweet juice. Im a newbie at DIY so i dont experiment much. Just getting the hang of mixing and steeping. So do you recommend any nice passionfruits?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


FA Passion Fruit should sweeten it up nicely - start at around 2%. If not sweet enough, just add a bit of sweetener.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## goki

Andre said:


> FA Passion Fruit should sweeten it up nicely - start at around 2%. If not sweet enough, just add a bit of sweetener.


Thanks. I'll give this a go and give some time this week and update on the results.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

I am looking for the most booze-like recipes you have. Things like whiskey and rum with other flavors. Very interested in non-sweetie vapes that are not menthol...


----------



## Andre

The Luggage said:


> I am looking for the most booze-like recipes you have. Things like whiskey and rum with other flavors. Very interested in non-sweetie vapes that are not menthol...


Maybe give my Whiskey Sour a go @The Luggage .


----------



## Huffapuff

The Luggage said:


> I am looking for the most booze-like recipes you have. Things like whiskey and rum with other flavors. Very interested in non-sweetie vapes that are not menthol...



One of my favourite vapes is the clone of Five Pawn's Castle Long, here are a couple of options:

I haven't tried these one's yet:
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/252212/Castle Long Clone
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/460325/Castle Long Five Pawns

This one is heavy on the Bourbon notes:
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/58929/Castle Long Clone V2

This being my personal fav (I didn't steep for nearly as long as the OP suggests, 4 weeks was great for me):
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/717560/Castle Long Reserve GR

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Huffapuff said:


> One of my favourite vapes is the clone of Five Pawn's Castle Long, here are a couple of options:
> 
> I haven't tried these one's yet:
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/252212/Castle Long Clone
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/460325/Castle Long Five Pawns
> 
> This one is heavy on the Bourbon notes:
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/58929/Castle Long Clone V2
> 
> This being my personal fav (I didn't steep for nearly as long as the OP suggests, 4 weeks was great for me):
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/717560/Castle Long Reserve GR


Any of your own creations by any chance? I am keen on sticking to local mixers' work for a while, seeing what is cooking down here and where we stand.


----------



## Huffapuff

The Luggage said:


> Any of your own creations by any chance? I am keen on sticking to local mixers' work for a while, seeing what is cooking down here and where we stand.



I wish I had the time! I haven't been able to work on my own recipes for weeks now. I'm still working my way through juices I mixed in November


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Huffapuff said:


> I wish I had the time! I haven't been able to work on my own recipes for weeks now. I'm still working my way through juices I mixed in November


Having too much juice also makes me very sad. Lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Feeling a bit off the last week. Every time I even look at a vape, especially fruity flavors, I feel nauseous, really nauseous, but this one has been among the few I can vape if I really have to vape. Been steeping for a while, never got to tasting it really, but it turned out quite well. My take on a classic lime milkshake.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## therazia

@Andre can you please stop posting recipes. You're making me use all my concentrates 

I've found that these commercial juices are quite something to get away from. I usually vaped Mystic nectar and damn they were sweet but just sweet enough. I haven't made a juice close to that sweet and sometimes get a craving for them.


----------



## Andre

therazia said:


> @Andre can you please stop posting recipes. You're making me use all my concentrates
> 
> I've found that these commercial juices are quite something to get away from. I usually vaped Mystic nectar and damn they were sweet but just sweet enough. I haven't made a juice close to that sweet and sometimes get a craving for them.


Lol. For the sweet stuff look in the Dessert thread and in the Bakery thread. My favourite sweet juice is this one - it has icing sugar on top!


----------



## Caveman

Andre said:


> Lol. For the sweet stuff look in the Dessert thread and in the Bakery thread. My favourite sweet juice is this one - it has icing sugar on top!


I can't believe I forgot about that recipe. I was so excited about it when you first posted it lol. I only need like 3 of the concentrates to complete it. Going into my order for Jan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Caveman said:


> I can't believe I forgot about that recipe. I was so excited about it when you first posted it lol. I only need like 3 of the concentrates to complete it. Going into my order for Jan


Hehe, it happens to me all the time. One collects recipes, the list becomes long, some fall off, only to be noticed again by chance.


----------



## incredible_hullk

OK so I love vapewild shamrock shake alot...the minty milkshake vibe is awesome

I found this recipe on ELR and gave it a bash. 2 weeks into steeping, nearly throw it down the sink but kept it for 1 month steep...awesome awesome minty milkshake (the malted milk is a strong flavour and needs time to settle in - well for my palate)

It does need 1 month steep, do not throw away until then

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/596437/Shamrock Shake

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz

Again? @Lord Vetinari aka @The Luggage, so many clones I'm beginning to doubt if this is really you?!

Would the real @Lord Vetinari please stand up! Please stand up!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Greyz said:


> Again? @Lord Vetinari aka @The Luggage, so many clones I'm beginning to doubt if this is really you?!
> 
> Would the real @Lord Vetinari please stand up! Please stand up!


They started catching on too quick man. I was SUPER tempted to create another new profile and call myself Herpes. Because, you know, it is never truly gone. Would have been funny but I think the mods would have a heart attack.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## clintown0409

Huffapuff said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I enjoy having a coffee vape in my rotation and I see there's no coffee vapes here, so...
> 
> *Coffee Deluxe *
> FA Tiramisu 1%
> FA Coconut 2%
> FA Espresso 0.2%*
> FA Cappuccino 5%
> FA Vanilla Classic 1%
> 
> Steep overnight at least.
> * I keep the Espresso low because that's how I like it, but you can try higher if you like.
> 
> I struggled to find a sumptuous coffee vape for ages, going through many recipes with middling results. This one I _love!_ It's smooth and rich, with layers of coffee flavour.
> 
> Blending all of FA's coffee flavours into one seemed like the best idea. Tiramisu with a touch of Espresso provides the rich coffee base, the Cappuccino adds the creaminess while the Coconut and Vanilla creates the thick mouthfeel.
> 
> I adapted this from a recipe I wrote down and can't unfortunately source now.




hi, i would just like to find out, i am new at mixing my own E-juice. i have been vaping coffee flavours for awhile now and love them.

tried making my own but just not coming out right.

i want to try your recipe but i am not sure what your % are from?

i know if i have a 70VG/30PG 3mg nicotine base, to make 100ml i use 90 ml VG/PG and 10ml will be flavour.

my question is how do i was out your % to ml with a 10ml flavour ratio?


----------



## Andre

clintown0409 said:


> hi, i would just like to find out, i am new at mixing my own E-juice. i have been vaping coffee flavours for awhile now and love them.
> 
> tried making my own but just not coming out right.
> 
> i want to try your recipe but i am not sure what your % are from?
> 
> i know if i have a 70VG/30PG 3mg nicotine base, to make 100ml i use 90 ml VG/PG and 10ml will be flavour.
> 
> my question is how do i was out your % to ml with a 10ml flavour ratio?


FA Cappuccino 5ml
FA Coconut 2ml
FA Tiramisu 1ml
FA Vanilla Classic 1ml
FA Espresso 0.2 ml

Maybe a good idea to get a juice calculator.


----------



## clintown0409

Andre said:


> FA Cappuccino 5ml
> FA Coconut 2ml
> FA Tiramisu 1ml
> FA Vanilla Classic 1ml
> FA Espresso 0.2 ml
> 
> Maybe a good idea to get a juice calculator.




cool, thanks for that.

thats the amount i worked it out to be but was not 100% sure.

ordering now and gona give it a go.

i tried juice calculators, still getting there.


----------



## Huffapuff

clintown0409 said:


> hi, i would just like to find out, i am new at mixing my own E-juice. i have been vaping coffee flavours for awhile now and love them.
> 
> tried making my own but just not coming out right.
> 
> i want to try your recipe but i am not sure what your % are from?
> 
> i know if i have a 70VG/30PG 3mg nicotine base, to make 100ml i use 90 ml VG/PG and 10ml will be flavour.
> 
> my question is how do i was out your % to ml with a 10ml flavour ratio?



As @Andre mentioned, make use of one of the many juice calculators available. There are many you can choose from! Create a recipe in one of these and simply enter the flavour percentages, PG/VG ratio and nicotine level you want. The simplest to use is e-liquid recipes. The one @Andre mentioned is my personal favorite.


----------



## clintown0409

Huffapuff said:


> As @Andre mentioned, make use of one of the many juice calculators available. There are many you can choose from! Create a recipe in one of these and simply enter the flavour percentages, PG/VG ratio and nicotine level you want. The simplest to use is e-liquid recipes. The one @Andre mentioned is my personal favorite.



yeah thanks, go the calculator, just checking how it all works and stuff but will defo use it cause the juice mixer calculator i had was confusing as hell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718

Coming soon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clintown0409

Huffapuff said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I enjoy having a coffee vape in my rotation and I see there's no coffee vapes here, so...
> 
> *Coffee Deluxe *
> FA Tiramisu 1%
> FA Coconut 2%
> FA Espresso 0.2%*
> FA Cappuccino 5%
> FA Vanilla Classic 1%
> 
> Steep overnight at least.
> * I keep the Espresso low because that's how I like it, but you can try higher if you like.
> 
> I struggled to find a sumptuous coffee vape for ages, going through many recipes with middling results. This one I _love!_ It's smooth and rich, with layers of coffee flavour.
> 
> Blending all of FA's coffee flavours into one seemed like the best idea. Tiramisu with a touch of Espresso provides the rich coffee base, the Cappuccino adds the creaminess while the Coconut and Vanilla creates the thick mouthfeel.
> 
> I adapted this from a recipe I wrote down and can't unfortunately source now.




Hi,

Tried your recipe cause i am also a coffee fan.

came out really good, although i would say go a little less on the cappuccino. it does get very sweet but enjoying it in my rotation, thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vino1718

My Photoshop skillz are sheit. lolz. Anyway here is my Just E-Juice (Pear/Litchi) that I've been working on for a while. I'm still messing around with it and hope I can make it better. I'm not good with notes so hope that someone could maybe share their findings with regards to this mix.

*Just E-Juice (Pear/Litchi)*
1.5% Champagne (TPA)
0.5% Cotton Candy (10% EM/Ethyl Maltol) (TPA)
1.5% Fuji Apple (FA)
0.4% Koolada 10% (TPA)
3.5% Pear (FA)
1.0% Sour (TPA)
2.0% Sweet Lychee (CAP)
1.5% White Grape (FA)

Credits to @KZOR for his wisdom.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ChandreK

Andre said:


> On our quest to start a thread for each juice category (fruit, beverage, tobacco, dessert, bakery, menthol/mint and breakfast), this is the thread for DIY Beverage recipes.
> Any suggestions on vanilla coke
> 
> 
> *Please only post DIY Beverage recipes that you have mixed, steeped/cured and tasted and like a lot. Please do not post recipes you are still testing.*
> *If you sourced (including adaptions) the recipe from somewhere else, please provide a link to your source if available.*
> *Kindly include a short description for the Index if not apparent from the name. Do not forget the brand names of the concentrates used.*
> Please feel free to repost your favourite Beverage recipe from other threads.
> 
> TFA or TPA = The Flavor (Perfumer's) Apprentice
> CAP = Capella
> FA = FlavourArt
> FW = Flavor West
> LA = LorAnn
> FLV = Flavorah
> INW = Inawera
> NF = NaturesFlavors
> CLY = Clyrolinx
> JF = Jungle Flavors
> RF = Real Flavours
> Loc = Loco Flavours
> 
> *INDEX*
> 
> GuaBerry, tropical fruit beverage with guava main base. (@Kalashnikov)
> Refreshing Mojito Havana. (@Andre)
> The Earl, Earl Grey Tea. (@rogue zombie)
> Black Barrel Whiskey Mac. (@Andre)
> Dr Pepper a cola, cherry fizzy juice here. (@Andre)
> Vanilla Chai Latte. (@skola)
> White Girl, milky/creamy spicy Chai Latte. (@rogue zombie)
> Fruity Green Tea. (@Andre)
> Mendis, Coconut Brandy. (@Andre)
> Whiskey Barrel. (@GregF)
> Coke Float/Brown Cow. (@Andre)
> Cherry Red Bull with Orange & Peach, here. (@GregF)
> Cafe de Paris, after a Gin based popular cocktail. (@Andre)
> Coffee Deluxe, smooth and rich. (@Huffapuff)
> Koffiekapitaal, somewhere between a black filter coffee and a fancy coffee. (@Andre)
> Mooses Creamy Coffee. (@Rude Rudi)
> Pepsi, just like the real thing. (@Andre)
> Grape soda. (@Larry)
> Guava Milkshake. (@Larry)
> Twisp Rebel clone. (@incredible_hullk)
> Island Cocktail, citrusy and peachy by @incredible_hullk
> Lava Smash, from a strawberry based cocktail. (@Andre)
> Purple Cow, a Fanta Grape float. (@Andre)
> Lemon Ice Tea by @Friep.
> Paddies, creamy blend of whiskey and brandy by @KZOR.
> Soutie's Peach and Kiwi Iced Tea, taken to another level. By @Soutie, of course.
> The Doctor Said, coconut and lime goodness. (@Andre)
> Litchi Surprise, a @G-Step original.
> Whiskey Sour by @Andre.
> Real Lemonade, a bold, fresh, real-lemons lemonade mixed with very little sugar. (@Andre)
> StrawNilla Cola, a fluffy sweet strawberry on inhale with a distinct vanilla coke note upon exhale. A @Kalashnikov creation.
> Don Pedro, rich and creamy. An @acorn creation.
> Lime Milkshake from the recipe book of @Viper_SA.
> Shamrock Shake, a minty malted milkshake. (@incredible_hullk)
> Just E-juice, Pear and Lychee blend by @Vino1718.


----------



## ChandreK

Any suggestions for vanilla coke


----------



## RichJB

There's a suggestion on ELR for 3% FA Cola, 2% FA Madagascar Vanilla Classic. Recipe. That sounds a bit linear to me, and I'm not a huge fan of FA Cola, but it's not a popular profile.


----------



## Andre

ChandreK said:


> Any suggestions for vanilla coke


Try this one maybe. This one is a very realistic Pepsi.


----------



## KZOR

@ChandreK ....... i have tried making a descent cola vape but the problem is there are currently no good cola concentrates available. I have tried four different ones and no-go on each. They all taste like the lollipop cola but more diluted and superficial.
But will give it another go and if i make anything descent i will post it for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

@ChandreK
Specially whipped up one for you and have to say that i am really enjoying it. Named it "Viola".
Tested in a RDA at 45W.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep

Creamy Banana Milkshake 
Tfa banana cream 3%
Tfa vanilla swirl 3%
Cap sweet cream 4%
Fa Vienna cream 1%
Fa marshmallow 1%

Needs 3 days to settle. Light banana creamy milkshake.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mcgeerj35

@incredible_hulk thanks for this recipe although I almost died mixing this up of excitement and a dangerous girlfriend after warm bathing my mixes in her foot spa (it vibrates like ...... mmm yes rather not say something there) I opted to mix it at fw cherryberry at 6%
and tfa energy drink at 3%
all else the same as yours il.let you know how that turns out and then try your recipe just like it is thanks so much buddy

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

*Pina Colada*



We love camping next to the river near Citrusdal during the very hot summer months. In the heat of the day nothing beats a pouch of frozen Pina Colada. This recipe is so close to the real thing it is scary. I have been vaping lots of this this since 12 February 2017. Before that I thought HIC's Pina Colada was good, but this is 100 times better. The Pineapple is real and the Coconut Cream is spot on. 

The recipe is by ID10-T, a well known DIYer on reddit and winner of the DIYorDIY competition. Find it here. He worked on this recipe for more than a year.

*Steep* for 5 days.

*Pina Colada*
INW Pineapple 5.5 %
FA Coconut 2.5 %
FA Fresh Cream 2.0 %
FA Jamaican Rum 1.0 %
CAP Golden Pineapple 0.8 %
TFA Coconut Candy 0.8 %
TFA Coconut 0.5 %
TFA Pineapple 0.5 %
FA Polar Blast or TFA Koolada 1.0% (Optional and the percentage is up to you, but I like it frozen. I use FA Polar Blast)

Total flavour: 14.6 %

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks for this @Andre 
I love the sounds of a good very cold Pina Colada

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

The search for the perfect coffee vape is nearly over! While this isn't perfect, it's certainly the best I've had so far 
I present to you a Huffapuff Original...

*Café Crème*
_This is a rich, creamy coffee with a full body. It's smooth with a distinctly coffee flavour without being too sweet at all._

1.5% TFA Bavarian Cream
1.5% FA Fresh Cream
2.5% INW Coffee
1% FW Hazelnut
0.5% TFA Toasted Marshmallow
0.5% FA Tiramisu

Here are my notes:
_TFA Bavarian Cream for cream with caramel & brown sugar notes
FA Fresh Cream for cream
INW Coffee for it's straight coffee flavour
FW Hazelnut as an accent for dark, rich roasted nut and creamy mouthfeel
TFA Toasted Marshmallow as an accent for toasted nut sweetness
FA Tiramisu for a bit more depth in the coffee department_

I made my last batch on the 24th and I haven't seen a major change in the juice during this time, so I guess it can be certified shake and vape.

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Huffapuff said:


> The search for the perfect coffee vape is nearly over! While this isn't perfect, it's certainly the best I've had so far
> I present to you a Huffapuff Original...
> 
> *Café Crème*
> _This is a rich, creamy coffee with a full body. It's smooth with a distinctly coffee flavour without being too sweet at all._
> 
> 1.5% TFA Bavarian Cream
> 1.5% FA Fresh Cream
> 2.5% INW Coffee
> 1% FW Hazelnut
> 0.5% TFA Toasted Marshmallow
> 0.5% FA Tiramisu
> 
> Here are my notes:
> _TFA Bavarian Cream for cream with caramel & brown sugar notes
> FA Fresh Cream for cream
> INW Coffee for it's straight coffee flavour
> FW Hazelnut as an accent for dark, rich roasted nut and creamy mouthfeel
> TFA Toasted Marshmallow as an accent for toasted nut sweetness
> FA Tiramisu for a bit more depth in the coffee department_
> 
> I made my last batch on the 24th and I haven't seen a major change in the juice during this time, so I guess it can be certified shake and vape.
> 
> Enjoy!


INW Coffee is the best, but a coil gunker of note - in my Koffiekapitaal at least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Yeah, as a big fan of the coffee flavour profile I can't believe that I'd never gotten my hands on INW Coffee - it was love at first vape!

Although @Andre I haven't seen my coils suffer too much from this one...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

*Fanta Orange Zero*


I started off with this recipe by dazcole, which is a remix of a Fantasia juice and is extremely close to the real, sugared Fanta Orange soft drink. And as sweet, which is far too sweet for me. If you like it sweeter, go for dazcole's recipe - it is a great rendition. 

My first order of business was to remove the CAP Super Sweet. To compensate for the flavour enhancement that a sweetener brings I had to add a few things - FA Orange, FA Bergamot and FA Aurora - which I settled on after a few versions. The 2 % Koolada in the original recipe was too much, even for me. I used 1 % FA Polar Blast combined with 0.25 % TFA Menthol in the end. 

The end result surpassed my expectations. The great Fanta Orange taste, but without the heavy sweet.

*Fanta Orange Zero*
FW Blood Orange 4.0 %
CAP Sweet Tangerine 3.0 %
FA Mandarin 1.0 %
FA Orange 1.0 %
FA Polar Blast 1.0 %
TFA Dragonfruit 0.75 %
TFA Marshmallow 0.5 %
FA Aurora 0.5 %
FA Bergamot 0.5 %
INW Cactus 0.3 %
TFA Menthol 0.25 %

Total flavour: 12.80 %

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Patrick

Slightly sweet peach lemonade. The Sour is there to retract the sweetness of the FW lemonade. Over time it develops an effervescence that adds to the authenticity. The original version used Strawberry Ripe (Same %) and you can happily sub if you don't have the Real Flavors version.

Not a SNV. The peach is initially too harsh on the throat. 1 week minimum but peaks at 2.

Guitari.

1.1% Coconut (INAWERA)
2.94% Lemonade (Natural) (FW)
0.74% Peach (INAWERA)
1.47% Peaches and Cream (CAP)
0.7% Polar Blast (FA)
0.5% Sour (TPA)
3.68% Strawberry VG (Real Flavors)

Flavor total: 11.13%

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Patrick said:


> Slightly sweet peach lemonade. The Sour is there to retract the sweetness of the FW lemonade. Over time it develops an effervescence that adds to the authenticity. The original version used Strawberry Ripe (Same %) and you can happily sub if you don't have the Real Flavors version.
> 
> Not a SNV. The peach is initially too harsh on the throat. 1 week minimum but peaks at 2.
> 
> Guitari.
> 
> 1.1% Coconut (INAWERA)
> 2.94% Lemonade (Natural) (FW)
> 0.74% Peach (INAWERA)
> 1.47% Peaches and Cream (CAP)
> 0.7% Polar Blast (FA)
> 0.5% Sour (TPA)
> 3.68% Strawberry (SC) (Real Flavors)
> 
> Flavor total: 11.13%


Looks great, thank you.
If I have it correct, the Strawberry is from RF's Super Concentrates (SC), which are not available locally?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Andre said:


> Looks great, thank you.
> If I have it correct, the Strawberry is from RF's Super Concentrates (SC), which are not available locally?


Vaperite stocks the real flavours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick

I don't think it's the Super Concentrate. Straight from BLCK here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Ah, that's the VG based one. The SC is a different kettle of fish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Christos said:


> Vaperite stocks the real flavours.



?? TFA, FW, Cap, FA, NicVape as far as I can see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Patrick said:


> I don't think it's the Super Concentrate. Straight from BLCK here.


Ok, then you might want to take the "SC" out in your recipe post?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

RichJB said:


> ?? TFA, FW, Cap, FA, NicVape as far as I can see.


I've seen it on the shelves at the Bedford village shop. 
@method1 was buying some last time I was there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick

Andre said:


> Ok, then you might want to take the "SC" out in your recipe post?



Thanks, good point. Duly amended.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

Christos said:


> I've seen it on the shelves at the Bedford village shop.
> @method1 was buying some last time I was there.



Hey Christos, I think you might be getting confused with nicvape, since they have some flavours with the "Real" prefix eg Real Honey.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Christos

method1 said:


> Hey Christos, I think you might be getting confused with nicvape, since they have some flavours with the "Real" prefix eg Real Honey.


Thanks @method1 .
Apologies guys. I have seen real flavours somewhere. ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Valley and Blck both stock the VG line but SC hasn't been brought in yet afaik.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Patrick said:


> 1.1% Coconut (INAWERA)
> 2.94% Lemonade (Natural) (FW)
> 0.74% Peach (INAWERA)
> 1.47% Peaches and Cream (CAP)
> 0.7% Polar Blast (FA)
> 0.5% Sour (TPA)
> 3.68% Strawberry VG (Real Flavors)
> 
> Flavor total: 11.13%


Those percentages though - are you sure it's 2.94% FW Lemonade and not 2.95%? Coz at 2.95% it just gets all messed up

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Patrick

Huffapuff said:


> Those percentages though - are you sure it's 2.94% FW Lemonade and not 2.95%? Coz at 2.95% it just gets all messed up



You're funny. 

The way I do it is initially to work off the big (1, 2, 2,5 etc.) numbers and then dial it back to see exactly when I lose the overall flavour that I wanted. ELR allows you to change the concentrate % of the final mixes. So if a mix comes in at 14,5 and it's fine, I then take it to 13,5% and so on until I feel that something fundamental is lost. I stop there. 

I'm sure you can push the 2,93 boundary if you're brave.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scott

Andre said:


> *Fanta Orange Zero*
> 
> 
> 
> I started off with this recipe by dazcole, which is a remix of a Fantasia juice and is extremely close to the real, sugared Fanta Orange soft drink. And as sweet, which is far too sweet for me. If you like it sweeter, go for dazcole's recipe - it is a great rendition.
> 
> My first order of business was to remove the CAP Super Sweet. To compensate for the flavour enhancement that a sweetener brings I had to add a few things - FA Orange, FA Bergamot and FA Aurora - which I settled on after a few versions. The 2 % Koolada in the original recipe was too much, even for me. I used 1 % FA Polar Blast combined with 0.25 % TFA Menthol in the end.
> 
> The end result surpassed my expectations. The great Fanta Orange taste, but without the heavy sweet.
> 
> *Fanta Orange Zero*
> FW Blood Orange 4.0 %
> CAP Sweet Tangerine 3.0 %
> FA Mandarin 1.0 %
> FA Orange 1.0 %
> FA Polar Blast 1.0 %
> TFA Dragonfruit 0.75 %
> TFA Marshmallow 0.5 %
> FA Aurora 0.5 %
> FA Bergamot 0.5 %
> INW Cactus 0.3 %
> TFA Menthol 0.25 %
> 
> Total flavour: 12.80 %


This sounds awesome. I will be ordering the concentrate's you used as anything orange is right up my alley.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CeeJay

Reading through this thread it becomes very tempting to order concentrates and start mixing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja

CeeJay said:


> Reading through this thread it becomes very tempting to order concentrates and start mixing.


This is exactly what got me started and I'm completely addicted now!  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Scott

Tanja said:


> This is exactly what got me started and I'm completely addicted now!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


 I could'nt agree more. I am now so into the creating/blending recipe side that I have arranged for my work to pay my salary straight to my concentrate supplier and they can send me the change!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tanja

Scott said:


> I could'nt agree more. I am now so into the creating/blending recipe side that I have arranged for my work to pay my salary straight to my concentrate supplier and they can send me the change!


Sounds pretty familiar... just ordered my concentrates again for the month last night... my bank account is crying... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RichJB

It's a deep rabbit hole and it's getting worse with all the new entrants into the concentrate market. Three years ago, most DIYers were using TFA, FW, Cap, and then FA and Inw were also making inroads. Now you can add Flv, JF, RF, Purilum, OoO, BF, FE, HS, LA, MF, LB, DIYFS, and on and on. Kopel has 800 flavours and there are still many recipes on ATF that he can't make. It's something that the DIY community will need to address somehow. It's good to have a large base of different flavours but you hit a point of diminishing returns quite quickly. Concentrates do degrade and, logically, the bigger your concentrate range, the less you will be using of each specific concentrate. 

This is why I embarked on a personal project to find a dozen ADVs and just buy the concentrates for those. But DIY is developing in such leaps and bounds that you can't limit yourself to existing recipes. If I'd done it two years ago, I'd still be vaping Mustard Milk and Mike's Melons. There's nothing wrong with those but DIY now offers a whole lot more. So how do we reach a point where DIYers can make a large percentage of new recipes without having to buy 600 flavours, many of which will go vrot before you can use them up? There are no easy answers to that. 

Personally, I limit myself to flavours that I either wish to experiment with in developing my own recipes, or for which there are at least three highly rated recipes already. Wayne just released Obsidian. Sorry but I am not buying FW Pie Crust, there are only two public recipes for it on ATF and Obsidian is one of them. An Obsidian one-shot might be a solution but Wayne has decided not to do it because Flv charge too much for Cookie Dough so he'd have to charge more for Obsidian than his other one-shots. So yeah, when even Wayne's recipes get hampered by First Rule obstacles, things are getting tricky.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## aktorsyl

Tanja said:


> Sounds pretty familiar... just ordered my concentrates again for the month last night... my bank account is crying...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hahah you and me both. The total number of concentrates I have now is a sore subject because there's just SO many of them.. and them variants of the variants. But I just can't resist.
The ironic thing is that there are concentrates that, after having tested them once, I probably won't use again other than to scare away burglars with or something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja

aktorsyl said:


> Hahah you and me both. The total number of concentrates I have now is a sore subject because there's just SO many of them.. and them variants of the variants. But I just can't resist.
> The ironic thing is that there are concentrates that, after having tested them once, I probably won't use again other than to scare away burglars with or something.


The struggle is real...

My collection is not that big yet... I'm still trying to build it up... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

Tanja said:


> The struggle is real...
> 
> My collection is not that big yet... I'm still trying to build it up...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Don't try too hard. I also got to the point where I have too many and some will definitely go to waste.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Tanja

SAVaper said:


> Don't try too hard. I also got to the point where I have too many and some will definitely go to waste.


I buy per recipe that I want to make... so they hardly ever go to waste... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl

Tanja said:


> I buy per recipe that I want to make... so they hardly ever go to waste...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Same here. Problem is when the recipe turns out shyte

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RichJB

Yeah, that's why I like to have at least three recipes that use it before taking a chance. There are decent odds that at least one of them will be good. Cokecan just dropped a recipe with FW Beetle Juice in it. It is about the only recipe you will find with that ingredient. So do I get it or not? For me it's a no until more recipes emerge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

RichJB said:


> Yeah, that's why I like to have at least three recipes that use it before taking a chance. There are decent odds that at least one of them will be good.


Usually I do the same, unless it's an ingredient that I know will come in handy later. Like pear. Can't go wrong with pear.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Huffapuff

When I started DIYing I couldn't get enough concentrates and ran up a healthy credit card bill. But over time it slowed down. 

I soon realized that I would never have enough concentrates and became quite strict with my purchases, partially because of my credit card and partially because I started to meet with disappointment after trying out the latest hyped recipe/flavour and not being too impressed. 

Now I find myself chasing flavour profiles that I want, rather than following other people's recipes. This means my purchases of new concentrates are more selective and most of the time I'm just restocking. 

Every now and again I'll spot a recipe that appeals to me and I'll mix it up, even if it requires a new concentrate. 

I guess knowing what I like and being able to discern a recipe's profile helps a lot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Tanja

aktorsyl said:


> Same here. Problem is when the recipe turns out shyte


That's why I stick to the regular stuff and don't buy the exotic concentrates.. these were in my basket this time...





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB

You know you're a sadlad when you can identify all those concentrates just by the pictures.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Tanja

RichJB said:


> You know you're a sadlad when you can identify all those concentrates just by the pictures.


Hahaha! I'm not sure if it's sad or amazing!    

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl

RichJB said:


> You know you're a sadlad when you can identify all those concentrates just by the pictures.


Right?! Was thinking the same thing.
Except for row 5 column 3 which to me looks like chicken drumsticks.
TFA Drumstick @ 5%. Booyah.
And FA always insist on having fancy names for their staple flavours, so FA Featherdust. But only at 2%. Cos, yknow - it's stronger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tanja

aktorsyl said:


> Right?! Was thinking the same thing.
> Except for row 5 column 3 which to me looks like chicken drumsticks.
> TFA Drumstick @ 5%. Booyah.
> And FA always insist on having fancy names for their staple flavours, so FA Featherdust. But only at 2%. Cos, yknow - it's stronger.


Hahaha... that one is FA almond...  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Good luck with the FA Pineapple. Let's just say it's not the most acclaimed flavour that FA ever released. If you're one of the lucky ones, you will get a good pineapple from it. If not, brace yourself for rubber or onions.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aktorsyl

RichJB said:


> Good luck with the FA Pineapple. Let's just say it's not the most acclaimed flavour that FA ever released. If you're one of the lucky ones, you will get a good pineapple from it. If not, brace yourself for rubber or onions.


Or gym socks. When it separates, it can get quite pungent. Best would be to layer it, or use TFA Pineapple Juicy (they reworked it a bit).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja

RichJB said:


> Good luck with the FA Pineapple. Let's just say it's not the most acclaimed flavour that FA ever released. If you're one of the lucky ones, you will get a good pineapple from it. If not, brace yourself for rubber or onions.


I use that in my Beetlejuice recipe... loved it so far... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl

Tanja said:


> I use that in my Beetlejuice recipe... loved it so far...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yup, doesn't always separate. I think it depends a lot on the ingredients that go into the recipe alongside the pineapple, too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja

aktorsyl said:


> Yup, doesn't always separate. I think it depends a lot on the ingredients that go into the recipe alongside the pineapple, too.


That would be Raspberry... strawberry and mango ... all FA... I guess I've been lucky so far... I've never had issues... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Tanja said:


> That would be Raspberry... strawberry and mango ... all FA... I guess I've been lucky so far... I've never had issues...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Keep it away from yogurt and cream and you'll probably be fine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja

aktorsyl said:


> Keep it away from yogurt and cream and you'll probably be fine


Thank you! Noted!  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

Somehow I ended up with things that I am now baffled about.
Like Citric Acid, Honeydew, Kettle corn and Red Hot Cinnamon
Who knows what I am going to do with those.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

SAVaper said:


> Somehow I ended up with things that I am now baffled about.
> Like Citric Acid, Honeydew, Kettle corn and Red Hot Cinnamon
> Who knows what I am going to do with those.....


For the Red Hot - here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Scott

Tanja said:


> Thank you! Noted!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


 Morning I am about to throw myslf out of the window which probably will not serve my purpose as I work on the ground floor! I appear to have lost the thread where you posted all your recipes last night. I can't save on line on my phone and can't find the thread with them on my work computer this morning. Would you mind reposting the recipes please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja

Scott said:


> Morning I am about to throw myslf out of the window which probably will not serve my purpose as I work on the ground floor! I appear to have lost the thread where you posted all your recipes last night. I can't save on line on my phone and can't find the thread with them on my work computer this morning. Would you mind reposting the recipes please?


It's in the What did I mix today thread  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scott

Tanja said:


> It's in the What did I mix today thread
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


 Thanks very much. I can now get back off the window ledge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tanja

Scott said:


> Thanks very much. I can now get back off the window ledge.


   

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## spiv

Scott said:


> Morning I am about to throw myslf out of the window which probably will not serve my purpose as I work on the ground floor! I appear to have lost the thread where you posted all your recipes last night. I can't save on line on my phone and can't find the thread with them on my work computer this morning. Would you mind reposting the recipes please?



Haha, use the search function on the site. It's your best friend.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB

SAVaper said:


> Honeydew



Original TFA Honeydew? If so, and seeing as this is the beverage thread, what about Wayne's HoneyDewwey? If it's TFA Honeydew II or Cap Honeydew Melon, it won't sub well. JF Honeydew Melon will sub.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## spiv

RichJB said:


> Original TFA Honeydew? If so, and seeing as this is the beverage thread, what about Wayne's HoneyDewwey? If it's TFA Honeydew II or Cap Honeydew Melon, it won't sub well. JF Honeydew Melon will sub.



Or make Charlie Noble's Canary Coulis... but it sounds more like a fruit recipe so doesn't belong in this thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Scott

spiv said:


> Haha, use the search function on the site. It's your best friend.


 Thanks mate that was a close call. I could have grazed my knee in the death defying plunge!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVaper

Andre said:


> For the Red Hot - here.



Awesome thanks, but now I need to buy more flavours

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper

RichJB said:


> Original TFA Honeydew? If so, and seeing as this is the beverage thread, what about Wayne's HoneyDewwey? If it's TFA Honeydew II or Cap Honeydew Melon, it won't sub well. JF Honeydew Melon will sub.



Another fantastic suggestion, thanks.

.... (softly to self "eish, I have to buy more flavours...???")

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

spiv said:


> Or make Charlie Noble's Canary Coulis... but it sounds more like a fruit recipe so doesn't belong in this thread



Now here is a possible winner, IF I can sub the Philippine Mango...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv

SAVaper said:


> Now here is a possible winner, IF I can sub the Philippine Mango...



According to the notes from the link:

*TFA Philippine Mango* – this flavor. Wow. Dead on mango. Knocked me on the floor the first time I tried it. Now it’s used here to add to the coulis. The mango and papaya work great together to give me that tropical, sweet, syrupy vibe I’m looking for, without taking over the whole recipe. They really complement each other and the melon very nicely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

spiv said:


> According to the notes from the link:
> 
> *TFA Philippine Mango* – this flavor. Wow. Dead on mango. Knocked me on the floor the first time I tried it. Now it’s used here to add to the coulis. The mango and papaya work great together to give me that tropical, sweet, syrupy vibe I’m looking for, without taking over the whole recipe. They really complement each other and the melon very nicely.



Thanks, I saw the notes but it doesn't really tell me if it can be subbed. I will just have to try with the mango I have and see what happens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv

I'm ordering the concentrates now. 

It's mostly fruits so I'll make smaller batches. If it's one of those "Steep for 2 months" recipes, I usually end up making at least 250mls so that it lasts a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Patrick said:


> Slightly sweet peach lemonade. The Sour is there to retract the sweetness of the FW lemonade. Over time it develops an effervescence that adds to the authenticity. The original version used Strawberry Ripe (Same %) and you can happily sub if you don't have the Real Flavors version.
> 
> Not a SNV. The peach is initially too harsh on the throat. 1 week minimum but peaks at 2.
> 
> Guitari.
> 
> 1.1% Coconut (INAWERA)
> 2.94% Lemonade (Natural) (FW)
> 0.74% Peach (INAWERA)
> 1.47% Peaches and Cream (CAP)
> 0.7% Polar Blast (FA)
> 0.5% Sour (TPA)
> 3.68% Strawberry VG (Real Flavors)
> 
> Flavor total: 11.13%


Awesome juice @Patrick. Made as recorded. Mine steeped for a few days longer than 2 weeks. The tingle of the bubbles on your tongue is real - amazing! Thank you for sharing. A  juice no doubt.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Max

A Beverage eJuice Recipe Feedback :-

*The eJuice*
Whiskey Sour from @Andre

Recipe - ??? - received a Bottle from Andre as a Gift - My Sincerest Gratitude and appreciation.
VG/PG - ??/??

Andre confirmed the Whiskey Sour was good to go when I received them earlier this week.

@Rude Rudi
@Andre
@Silver
@KZOR
@Greyz
@Silver
@boxerulez
@Viper_SA
@RichJB

*The Build










*

*The Vape Stuff*
SM 22 - Whiskey Sour - Test
RTA - Single Coil Build
Wire : Ni80
Type : Single Strand
Gauge : 24Ga
ID : 2.5mm
Wraps : 7
Spacing : 0.1mm
Leg Length : 3mm
Ohms : 0.40
Watts : 24 to 34
Mod - VW : Vaporesso Target Mini 40W
Cotton : Cotton Candy
eJuice : Whiskey Sour - Andre
eJuice Mix : ??/??
Nicotine : 0mg
Set Up On : 07/07/2017

Result - Ok - Totally Totally Totally Totally Totally Totally - You get the picture - Totally Total Brilliance - the Flavour Explosion of real Whiskey and Lime do a dance on your tongue on the inhale and a subdued sweet Lime on the exhale just as a real Whiskey Sour leaves it's lingering taste on the back of your tongue.

You have a gift @Andre - and how you created that eJuice to taste identical to drinking a real Whiskey Sour must be complimented on every level possible.

Well Well Done and Thank You so much for taking the interest you did in our pm chat - your generosity is truly appreciated @Andre - I salute You.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Max said:


> A Beverage eJuice Recipe Feedback :-
> 
> *The eJuice*
> Whiskey Sour from @Andre
> 
> Recipe - ??? - received a Bottle from Andre as a Gift - My Sincerest Gratitude and appreciation.
> VG/PG - ??/??
> 
> Andre confirmed the Whiskey Sour was good to go when I received them earlier this week.
> 
> @Rude Rudi
> @Andre
> @Silver
> @KZOR
> @Greyz
> @Silver
> @boxerulez
> @Viper_SA
> @RichJB
> 
> *The Build
> View attachment 100623
> 
> 
> View attachment 100624
> 
> 
> View attachment 100625
> 
> 
> View attachment 100626
> *
> 
> *The Vape Stuff*
> SM 22 - Whiskey Sour - Test
> RTA - Single Coil Build
> Wire : Ni80
> Type : Single Strand
> Gauge : 24Ga
> ID : 2.5mm
> Wraps : 7
> Spacing : 0.1mm
> Leg Length : 3mm
> Ohms : 0.40
> Watts : 24 to 34
> Mod - VW : Vaporesso Target Mini 40W
> Cotton : Cotton Candy
> eJuice : Whiskey Sour - Andre
> eJuice Mix : ??/??
> Nicotine : 0mg
> Set Up On : 07/07/2017
> 
> Result - Ok - Totally Totally Totally Totally Totally Totally - You get the picture - Totally Total Brilliance - the Flavour Explosion of real Whiskey and Lime do a dance on your tongue on the inhale and a subdued sweet Lime on the exhale just as a real Whiskey Sour leaves it's lingering taste on the back of your tongue.
> 
> You have a gift @Andre - and how you created that eJuice to taste identical to drinking a real Whiskey Sour must be complimented on every level possible.
> 
> Well Well Done and Thank You so much for taking the interest you did in our pm chat - your generosity is truly appreciated @Andre - I salute You.


Glad you like it, @Max. Here is a link to the recipe in this thread - I mixed it according to my edits shown there. 60VG/40PG.

Please be so kind and rate it on ELR here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max

@Andre - Done

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

*Pistachio Lassi





*​Lassi - a blend of yogurt, water or milk and spices, with ice. Sometimes with fruit or nuts. A popular drink from the Indian Subcontinent.
Several recipes of the real drink served as inspiration for this recipe.

It is perfect for my taste - fragrant, creamy and sweetish with the Pistachio always there, but not overwhelming. With ice of course. 

FLV Greek Yogurt with FA Yogurt combines perfectly for the yogurt base. Any possibly associated off notes are eradicated by OOO Cream Milky Undertone without taking away from the essential yogurt character. I wanted a full cream milk and, remembering @RichJB's review of OOO Cream Milky Undertone, just knew it would be perfect. FA Honey imparts just enough sweet without becoming overly discernible as honey on the taste. FA Bergamot, Rose and Saffron are understated and manifest as "pleasantly fragrant". Adjust FA Polar Ice to your own taste preferences in respect of how much or how little cool you want.

Mine steeped for 30 days, but 10 days should probably be good.

*Pistachio Lassi*
FLV Greek Yogurt 4.0 %
OOO Cream Milky Undertone 2.5 %
FA Yogurt 1.5 %
FA Pistachio 1.0 %
FA Polar Blast 1.0 %
FA Honey 0.25 %
FA Bergamot 0.25 %
FA Rose 0.25 %
FA Saffron 0.25 %

Total flavour: 11.0 %

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

My gosh this Pistachio Lassi sounds so interesting @Andre 
Wow

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> *Pistachio Lassi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​Lassi - a blend of yogurt, water or milk and spices, with ice. Sometimes with fruit or nuts. A popular drink from the Indian Subcontinent.
> Several recipes of the real drink served as inspiration for this recipe.
> 
> It is perfect for my taste - fragrant, creamy and sweetish with the Pistachio always there, but not overwhelming. With ice of course.
> 
> FLV Greek Yogurt with FA Yogurt combines perfectly for the yogurt base. Any possibly associated off notes are eradicated by OOO Cream Milky Undertone without taking away from the essential yogurt character. I wanted a full cream milk and, remembering @RichJB's review of OOO Cream Milky Undertone, just knew it would be perfect. FA Honey imparts just enough sweet without becoming overly discernible as honey on the taste. FA Bergamot, Rose and Saffron are understated and manifest as "pleasantly fragrant". Adjust FA Polar Ice to your own taste preferences in respect of how much or how little cool you want.
> 
> Mine steeped for 30 days, but 10 days should probably be good.
> 
> *Pistachio Lassi*
> FLV Greek Yogurt 4.0 %
> OOO Cream Milky Undertone 2.5 %
> FA Yogurt 1.5 %
> FA Pistachio 1.0 %
> FA Polar Blast 1.0 %
> FA Honey 0.25 %
> FA Bergamot 0.25 %
> FA Rose 0.25 %
> FA Saffron 0.25 %
> 
> Total flavour: 11.0 %



I smashed through a bottle of this on the weekend. It is very good. Unique, but still easy-going thus adv material.

Thank you for the recipe @Andre , this will definitely have to be in my rotation.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rude Rudi

Andre said:


> *Pistachio Lassi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​




This looks fantastic @Andre - What a wonderful combination of flavours!

First rule on some of the more obscure items, ie Saffron and Bergamot - shopping basket grow(ning)!!!

Will give it a go!

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Patrick

Something for summer. LB Blue Raspberry is well worth getting, even though it needs a high percentage to get the job done.

Blue Raspberry Lemonade 

1.10% Black Ice 
8.00% Blue Raspberry (LB) 
0.75% Hypnotic Myst (FA) 
1.00% Jelly Candy (CAP) 
1.50% Lemon Lime Soda (SC) (WF) 
1.00% Lemon Shisha (INAWERA) 

Flavor total: 13.35%

Link: http://tjek.nu/r/hyE3

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Morning Glory
A stunning creamy vanilla coffee kissed with a hint of caramel and a touch of biscuit.

The hunt for a smooth, slightly sweet, caramel coffee has been, as any DIY’er will know, one of the most difficult feats to pull off. Enter Cafe Napoleon... this baby has none of the skunky coffee off notes and delivers, as per the DFS a ‘sweet and satisfying caramel infused coffee” - and they weren’t twisting the truth... This is not an in-your-face shot of espresso but rather a homage to coffee, highlighting its delicate flavours.

The Cafe Napoleon lays the foundation here and is deservedly given a loving embrace by Holy Holy Grail which adds a delectable, but subtle, RY4 note which instantly propelles it from great to freakin fantastic! 

Vanilla, in my opinion, is essential for a morning pick-me-up and gives this baby the legendary Holy Vanilla treatment...yuminess!

The biscuit adds a touch of texture without detracting from the protagonist and sits very well here at 1%.

The custard enrobes the ensemble of flavours and ads a velvety smoothness and mouth feel to thrust this baby into atmospheric proportions! 

A week will be enough for all the flavours to rise to the occasion but 2 will give you a morning glory, and then some...

Morning Glory
1% (INW) Biscuit
6% (DFS) Cafe Napoleon Flavoring
2% (INW) Custard
2% (DFS) HOLY HOLY GRAIL RY4
2% (DFS) Holy Vanilla

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Huffapuff

Rude Rudi said:


> Morning Glory
> A stunning creamy vanilla coffee kissed with a hint of caramel and a touch of biscuit.
> 
> The hunt for a smooth, slightly sweet, caramel coffee has been, as any DIY’er will know, one of the most difficult feats to pull off. Enter Cafe Napoleon... this baby has none of the skunky coffee off notes and delivers, as per the DFS a ‘sweet and satisfying caramel infused coffee” - and they weren’t twisting the truth... This is not an in-your-face shot of espresso but rather a homage to coffee, highlighting its delicate flavours.
> 
> The Cafe Napoleon lays the foundation here and is deservedly given a loving embrace by Holy Holy Grail which adds a delectable, but subtle, RY4 note which instantly propelles it from great to freakin fantastic!
> 
> Vanilla, in my opinion, is essential for a morning pick-me-up and gives this baby the legendary Holy Vanilla treatment...yuminess!
> 
> The biscuit adds a touch of texture without detracting from the protagonist and sits very well here at 1%.
> 
> The custard enrobes the ensemble of flavours and ads a velvety smoothness and mouth feel to thrust this baby into atmospheric proportions!
> 
> A week will be enough for all the flavours to rise to the occasion but 2 will give you a morning glory, and then some...
> 
> Morning Glory
> 1% (INW) Biscuit
> 6% (DFS) Cafe Napoleon Flavoring
> 2% (INW) Custard
> 2% (DFS) HOLY HOLY GRAIL RY4
> 2% (DFS) Holy Vanilla
> 
> View attachment 119703


I don't know what's better, your recipes or their descriptions!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Rude Rudi 
That sounds absolutely fantastic!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

*ICED COFFEE*


Iced coffee is my ultimate summer treat. Good ones are scarce. It must be icee, to quote @Rude Rudi.

This one has a bit of a story. Coming back from vacation during December 2017, I had the iced coffee pictured above at Black Steer in Harrismith. Awesome rendition - creamy, real coffee and full of ice slivers. Before our vacation I had my first taste of hashslingingslashur's Leche de Coco (Coconut Milk/Cream) The creamy part of Black Steer's iced coffee immediately reminded me of that juice. Add coffee and ice to the thick coconut milk and - voilà - my perfect iced coffee vape. One of the favourites at our Yzerfontein mini meet - @Hooked and @RenaldoRheeder.

*Iced Coffee or Thick Coconut Milk Iced Coffee *
FLV Sweet Coconut 1.75 %
TFA Bavarian Cream 1.5 %
TFA Cheesecake (Graham Crust) 1.0 %
MF Coffee 1.0 % [*EDIT*: VT Arabica Coffee at 4.0 % in place of the MF Coffee works perfectly.]
WS-23 (30%) 1.0 % [If you use Black Ice, which is a 20% dilution, add 1.5 % I think]
FA Coconut 0.75 %
FA Fresh Cream 0.5 %
FA Meringue 0.5 %
*EDIT*: WS-23 above gives a great cool in the exhale. If you would like some cool on the inhale as well add FA Polar Blast at around 0.5 %, in addition to the WS-23.

Total flavour: 8.0 %

Steep for at least 2 weeks I would say, longer if possible.

The coconut is not overpowering at all for my taste - just right. As one of the reviewers of the coconut milk recipe say - great as a stone for other mixes.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 6


----------



## Room Fogger

Andre said:


> *ICED COFFEE*
> 
> 
> Iced coffee is my ultimate summer treat. Good ones are scarce. It must be icee, to quote @Rude Rudi.
> 
> This one has a bit of a story. Coming back from vacation during December 2017, I had the iced coffee pictured above at Black Steer in Harrismith. Awesome rendition - creamy, real coffee and full of ice slivers. Before our vacation I had my first taste of hashslingingslashur's Leche de Coco (Coconut Milk/Cream) The creamy part of Black Steer's iced coffee immediately reminded me of that juice. Add coffee and ice to the thick coconut milk and - voilà - my perfect iced coffee vape. One of the favourites at our Yzerfontein mini meet - @Hooked and @RenaldoRheeder.
> 
> *Iced Coffee or Thick Coconut Milk Iced Coffee *
> FLV Sweet Coconut 1.75 %
> TFA Bavarian Cream 1.5 %
> TFA Cheesecake (Graham Crust) 1.0 %
> MF Coffee 1.0 %
> WS-23 (30%) 1.0 % [If you use Black Ice, which is a 20% dilution, add 1.5 % I think]
> FA Coconut 0.75 %
> FA Fresh Cream 0.5 %
> FA Meringue 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 8.0 %
> 
> Steep for at least 2 weeks I would say, longer if possible.
> 
> The coconut is not overpowering at all for my taste - just right. As one of the reviewers of the coconut milk recipe say - great as a stone for other mixes.


If anyone is looking for me I will be lying under my table in a foetal position sucking my thumb as I urgently need to get flv sweet coconut and mf coffee, and the budget for this month..................... whyyyyyyy?

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Andre said:


> *ICED COFFEE*
> 
> 
> Iced coffee is my ultimate summer treat. Good ones are scarce. It must be icee, to quote @Rude Rudi.
> 
> This one has a bit of a story. Coming back from vacation during December 2017, I had the iced coffee pictured above at Black Steer in Harrismith. Awesome rendition - creamy, real coffee and full of ice slivers. Before our vacation I had my first taste of hashslingingslashur's Leche de Coco (Coconut Milk/Cream) The creamy part of Black Steer's iced coffee immediately reminded me of that juice. Add coffee and ice to the thick coconut milk and - voilà - my perfect iced coffee vape. One of the favourites at our Yzerfontein mini meet - @Hooked and @RenaldoRheeder.
> 
> *Iced Coffee or Thick Coconut Milk Iced Coffee *
> FLV Sweet Coconut 1.75 %
> TFA Bavarian Cream 1.5 %
> TFA Cheesecake (Graham Crust) 1.0 %
> MF Coffee 1.0 %
> WS-23 (30%) 1.0 % [If you use Black Ice, which is a 20% dilution, add 1.5 % I think]
> FA Coconut 0.75 %
> FA Fresh Cream 0.5 %
> FA Meringue 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 8.0 %
> 
> Steep for at least 2 weeks I would say, longer if possible.
> 
> The coconut is not overpowering at all for my taste - just right. As one of the reviewers of the coconut milk recipe say - great as a stone for other mixes.


Oooh this post has me wanting for an iced coffee! Nice one @Andre !

I just need to get myself some mutha******* coffee (or is that Medicine Flower?)!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## franshorn

That Iced coffee sounds amazing, But holy crap MF concentrates are helluva expensive...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Andre said:


> *ICED COFFEE*
> 
> 
> Iced coffee is my ultimate summer treat. Good ones are scarce. It must be icee, to quote @Rude Rudi.
> 
> This one has a bit of a story. Coming back from vacation during December 2017, I had the iced coffee pictured above at Black Steer in Harrismith. Awesome rendition - creamy, real coffee and full of ice slivers. Before our vacation I had my first taste of hashslingingslashur's Leche de Coco (Coconut Milk/Cream) The creamy part of Black Steer's iced coffee immediately reminded me of that juice. Add coffee and ice to the thick coconut milk and - voilà - my perfect iced coffee vape. One of the favourites at our Yzerfontein mini meet - @Hooked and @RenaldoRheeder.
> 
> *Iced Coffee or Thick Coconut Milk Iced Coffee *
> FLV Sweet Coconut 1.75 %
> TFA Bavarian Cream 1.5 %
> TFA Cheesecake (Graham Crust) 1.0 %
> MF Coffee 1.0 %
> WS-23 (30%) 1.0 % [If you use Black Ice, which is a 20% dilution, add 1.5 % I think]
> FA Coconut 0.75 %
> FA Fresh Cream 0.5 %
> FA Meringue 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 8.0 %
> 
> Steep for at least 2 weeks I would say, longer if possible.
> 
> The coconut is not overpowering at all for my taste - just right. As one of the reviewers of the coconut milk recipe say - great as a stone for other mixes.



Thanks @Andre - I really enjoyed it. Here goes my stockpiling again for my next trip to SA


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

franshorn said:


> That Iced coffee sounds amazing, But holy crap MF concentrates are helluva expensive...


True, but one bottle (15ml) of MF Coffee will let you make 1.5 liter of the recipe under discussion. If my calculations are correct that equates to about R7 per 30ml bottle.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## robvd

Anyone still have the blue sterri stumpi recipe?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vino1718

robvd said:


> Anyone still have the blue sterri stumpi recipe?



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/wicks-bubblegum-recipe-or-tips.t31223/page-2#post-608521


robvd said:


> Anyone still have the blue sterri stumpi recipe?



https://www.ecigssa.co.za/wicks-bubblegum-recipe-or-tips.t31223/page-2#post-608521

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

*Li Hing Mui Margarita*



If Google is to be believed, this is all the rage now. Many a recipe for the real beverage.

I used one of my favourite HIC recipes, slightly adapted, for the Margarita and just added 3% of Li Hing Mui.

Still clearly a Margarita, but the Li Hing Mui adds an awesome extra dimension. It sweetens the Margarita and gives it a sour edge. Of course you get the indescribable aroma and taste of this addition as per @Rude Rudi: "... the love child of plum, pomegranate and cranberry with a full, sweet and sour body. The taste is almost impossible to describe - some pick up Red Bull type flavours, some Gatorade type notes and others have absolutely no way to describe this intriguing flavour.". Addictive for sure.

*Li Hing Mui Margarita*
DIYFS Li Hing Mui 3.0 %
INW Cactus 1.0 %
INW Lime 1.0 %
FA Brandy 1.0 %
FA Lime Tahiti Distilled 0.5 %
FA Orange 0.5 %
FA Bergamot 0.5 %

Total flavour: 7.5 %

Not much of a steep required. 3 days are good to let it settle.

Tagging @Patrick as promised.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Patrick

Andre said:


> *Li Hing Mui Margarita*
> 
> 
> 
> If Google is to be believed, this is all the rage now. Many a recipe for the real beverage.
> 
> I used one of my favourite HIC recipes, slightly adapted, for the Margarita and just added 3% of Li Hing Mui.
> 
> Still clearly a Margarita, but the Li Hing Mui adds an awesome extra dimension. It sweetens the Margarita and gives it a sour edge. Of course you get the indescribable aroma and taste of this addition as per @Rude Rudi: "... the love child of plum, pomegranate and cranberry with a full, sweet and sour body. The taste is almost impossible to describe - some pick up Red Bull type flavours, some Gatorade type notes and others have absolutely no way to describe this intriguing flavour.". Addictive for sure.
> 
> *Li Hing Mui Margarita*
> DIYFS Li Hing Mui 3.0 %
> INW Cactus 1.0 %
> INW Lime 1.0 %
> FA Brandy 1.0 %
> FA Lime Tahiti Distilled 0.5 %
> FA Orange 0.5 %
> FA Bergamot 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 7.5 %
> 
> Not much of a steep required. 3 days are good to let it settle.
> 
> Tagging @Patrick as promised.



Thanks @Andre that looks really good and I think that you went the correct route. I'm finding it goes particularly well with crisp flavours like apple and I'm sure cactus and lime would work well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BATMAN

Andre said:


> *ICED COFFEE*
> 
> 
> Iced coffee is my ultimate summer treat. Good ones are scarce. It must be icee, to quote @Rude Rudi.
> 
> This one has a bit of a story. Coming back from vacation during December 2017, I had the iced coffee pictured above at Black Steer in Harrismith. Awesome rendition - creamy, real coffee and full of ice slivers. Before our vacation I had my first taste of hashslingingslashur's Leche de Coco (Coconut Milk/Cream) The creamy part of Black Steer's iced coffee immediately reminded me of that juice. Add coffee and ice to the thick coconut milk and - voilà - my perfect iced coffee vape. One of the favourites at our Yzerfontein mini meet - @Hooked and @RenaldoRheeder.
> 
> *Iced Coffee or Thick Coconut Milk Iced Coffee *
> FLV Sweet Coconut 1.75 %
> TFA Bavarian Cream 1.5 %
> TFA Cheesecake (Graham Crust) 1.0 %
> MF Coffee 1.0 %
> WS-23 (30%) 1.0 % [If you use Black Ice, which is a 20% dilution, add 1.5 % I think]
> FA Coconut 0.75 %
> FA Fresh Cream 0.5 %
> FA Meringue 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 8.0 %
> 
> Steep for at least 2 weeks I would say, longer if possible.
> 
> The coconut is not overpowering at all for my taste - just right. As one of the reviewers of the coconut milk recipe say - great as a stone for other mixes.


WELL DONE @Andre 

This sure looks like a winner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Andre said:


> *Li Hing Mui Margarita​*​


​
Fantastic @Andre!!! On my list!!! Just one First Rule item but that will easily be dealt with!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Andre said:


> *ICED COFFEE*
> 
> 
> Iced coffee is my ultimate summer treat. Good ones are scarce. It must be icee, to quote @Rude Rudi.
> 
> This one has a bit of a story. Coming back from vacation during December 2017, I had the iced coffee pictured above at Black Steer in Harrismith. Awesome rendition - creamy, real coffee and full of ice slivers. Before our vacation I had my first taste of hashslingingslashur's Leche de Coco (Coconut Milk/Cream) The creamy part of Black Steer's iced coffee immediately reminded me of that juice. Add coffee and ice to the thick coconut milk and - voilà - my perfect iced coffee vape. One of the favourites at our Yzerfontein mini meet - @Hooked and @RenaldoRheeder.
> 
> *Iced Coffee or Thick Coconut Milk Iced Coffee *
> FLV Sweet Coconut 1.75 %
> TFA Bavarian Cream 1.5 %
> TFA Cheesecake (Graham Crust) 1.0 %
> MF Coffee 1.0 %
> WS-23 (30%) 1.0 % [If you use Black Ice, which is a 20% dilution, add 1.5 % I think]
> FA Coconut 0.75 %
> FA Fresh Cream 0.5 %
> FA Meringue 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 8.0 %
> 
> Steep for at least 2 weeks I would say, longer if possible.
> 
> The coconut is not overpowering at all for my taste - just right. As one of the reviewers of the coconut milk recipe say - great as a stone for other mixes.



@TheV - here is the recipe that I told you about. @Andre let us sample this recently and I loved it. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @TheV - here is the recipe that I told you about. @Andre let us sample this recently and I loved it.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Thanks for the tag. This sounds delicious!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

*Irish Coffee*



What more can I say - a realistic Irish Coffee, which carries @Hooked's stamp of approval. The spirituous edge is awesome for me.

*Irish Coffee*
FA Irish Cream 2.0 %
FLV Bourbon 2.0 %
MF Coffee 1.0 %
FA Vanilla Classic 0.5 %
FA Vienna Cream 0.5 %
TFA Brown Sugar 0.5 %

Total flavour: 6.5 %

*Steep*: 30 days

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Hooked

Andre said:


> *Irish Coffee*
> 
> 
> 
> What more can I say - a realistic Irish Coffee, which carries @Hooked's stamp of approval. The spirituous edge is awesome for me.
> 
> *Irish Coffee*
> FA Irish Cream 2.0 %
> FLV Bourbon 2.0 %
> MF Coffee 1.0 %
> FA Vanilla Classic 0.5 %
> FA Vienna Cream 0.5 %
> TFA Brown Sugar 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 6.5 %
> 
> *Steep*: 30 days



This juice is truly amazing - it tastes *exactly* like Irish Coffee!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Andre said:


> *Irish Coffee*
> 
> 
> 
> What more can I say - a realistic Irish Coffee, which carries @Hooked's stamp of approval. The spirituous edge is awesome for me.
> 
> *Irish Coffee*
> FA Irish Cream 2.0 %
> FLV Bourbon 2.0 %
> MF Coffee 1.0 %
> FA Vanilla Classic 0.5 %
> FA Vienna Cream 0.5 %
> TFA Brown Sugar 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 6.5 %
> 
> *Steep*: 30 days



Hi Andre - any possibility to sub FA Irish Cream with TFA


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Hi Andre - any possibility to sub FA Irish Cream with TFA


I do not have the TFA version, but why not. Maybe go a bit higher with it, 3 - 4 % if ELR is to be believed.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RichJB

Irish Cream is a surprisingly under-used flavour. ATF lists around 110 recipes total that use Irish Cream, i.e. all the brands of Irish Cream combined. That puts it in the same realm as black licorice. I've been using FA as a cream component in a recipe experiment with baked pears (flowing from Cokecan's Drunken Pears) and it has great potential.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Strontium

Is there any sub for MF coffee? R350 is a bit hectic lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Patrick

Strontium said:


> Is there any sub for MF coffee? R350 is a bit hectic lol



I think you can get quite close using DIYF Cafe Napoleon at high percentages 5-7% and then shading with FA Tiramisu at 0,5%.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre

Strontium said:


> Is there any sub for MF coffee? R350 is a bit hectic lol


Not that I know of. INW Coffee is good, but gunks coils to the extreme. At least you get 15ml for the price and a little goes a long way.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Strontium

Patrick said:


> I think you can get quite close using DIYF Cafe Napoleon at high percentages 5-7% and then shading with FA Tiramisu at 0,5%.


I used Tiramisu once and was forced by family members and pets to throw away the bottle and to promise to never buy another.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## franshorn

Strontium said:


> I used Tiramisu once and was forced by family members and pets to throw away the bottle and to promise to never buy another.



HAHAHAHA and why is that?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium

franshorn said:


> HAHAHAHA and why is that?



The smell, it’s truly not pleasant. 
As a SnV it tastes appalling but after about a month it mellows out I suppose but still tastes burnt to me. 
Lastly, it has a reputation as a bit of a tank killer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## veecee

I made an irish coffee today using only clyrolinx flavours and the guidelines from @Andre.

Just tried it now as a snv and damn its good. Cannot wait for the steep to finish!

Thx guys! Appreciate the pointers.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Braki

Rude Rudi said:


> Morning Glory
> A stunning creamy vanilla coffee kissed with a hint of caramel and a touch of biscuit.
> 
> The hunt for a smooth, slightly sweet, caramel coffee has been, as any DIY’er will know, one of the most difficult feats to pull off. Enter Cafe Napoleon... this baby has none of the skunky coffee off notes and delivers, as per the DFS a ‘sweet and satisfying caramel infused coffee” - and they weren’t twisting the truth... This is not an in-your-face shot of espresso but rather a homage to coffee, highlighting its delicate flavours.
> 
> The Cafe Napoleon lays the foundation here and is deservedly given a loving embrace by Holy Holy Grail which adds a delectable, but subtle, RY4 note which instantly propelles it from great to freakin fantastic!
> 
> Vanilla, in my opinion, is essential for a morning pick-me-up and gives this baby the legendary Holy Vanilla treatment...yuminess!
> 
> The biscuit adds a touch of texture without detracting from the protagonist and sits very well here at 1%.
> 
> The custard enrobes the ensemble of flavours and ads a velvety smoothness and mouth feel to thrust this baby into atmospheric proportions!
> 
> A week will be enough for all the flavours to rise to the occasion but 2 will give you a morning glory, and then some...
> 
> Morning Glory
> 1% (INW) Biscuit
> 6% (DFS) Cafe Napoleon Flavoring
> 2% (INW) Custard
> 2% (DFS) HOLY HOLY GRAIL RY4
> 2% (DFS) Holy Vanilla
> 
> View attachment 119703



I would love to make this, but the DFS is pretty expensive. Is there maybe a close alternative that I can use. I havent played around with swopping out concentrates so want to ask first.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

Braki said:


> I would love to make this, but the DFS is pretty expensive. Is there maybe a close alternative that I can use. I havent played around with swopping out concentrates so want to ask first.



Unfortunately not...not to achieve the same overall profile. Remember, although the DFS is more expensive, you use less of it so it works out pretty much the same...

You can try these subs, but I can not vouch for the final product as I have not tested it:

Cafe Napoleon - you can try Pur Caramel Coffee with sweet milk at the same %
Holy Grail - you can try TFA RY4 Double at 3%
Holy Vanilla - try INW Shisha Vanilla at the same %

Good luck!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Braki

Rude Rudi said:


> Unfortunately not...not to achieve the same overall profile. Remember, although the DFS is more expensive, you use less of it so it works out pretty much the same...
> 
> You can try these subs, but I can not vouch for the final product as I have not tested it:
> 
> Cafe Napoleon - you can try Pur Caramel Coffee with sweet milk at the same %
> Holy Grail - you can try TFA RY4 Double at 3%
> Holy Vanilla - try INW Shisha Vanilla at the same %
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you @Rude Rudi. I will maybe wait and see when I have money to get the real deals. Scared I'm going mess it up since it's so good on the real concentrates.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

veecee said:


> I made an irish coffee today using only clyrolinx flavours and the guidelines from @Andre.
> 
> Just tried it now as a snv and damn its good. Cannot wait for the steep to finish!
> 
> Thx guys! Appreciate the pointers.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


Glad that recipe was of help @veecee. Please post your recipe if it stands the test of steep.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

*Dry Lemon




*​
The base is ID10_T's Real Lemonade to which, over time, I added INW White Grapefruit and a bit of TFA Sour for some zing and a bit of effervescence and WS23 for cool. 

For the quinine effect INW Rhubarb with a touch of FA Bitter Wizard works perfectly, giving you that bitter coating in the mouth. 

CAP Super Sweet is to tame and contrast the bitter. 

I used the original formulation of INW Lemon, and believe the new formulation is not good at all. Valley Vapour has good stock of the original formulation - be sure to ask for it.

Mine steeped for about 3 weeks, but around 3 - 5 days should be good.

*Dry Lemon*
INW Lemon 3.0 %
INW Lemon Mix 1.0 %
INW Rhubarb 1.0 %
WS-23 (30%) 0.5 %
INW White Grapefruit 0.5 %
FA Bitter Wizard 0.5 %
TFA Sour 0.25 %
CAP Super Sweet 0.25 %

Total flavour: 7.0 %

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Strontium

Andre said:


> *Dry Lemon
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> The base is ID10_T's Real Lemonade to which, over time, I added INW White Grapefruit and a bit of TFA Sour for some zing and a bit of effervescence and WS23 for cool.
> 
> For the quinine effect INW Rhubarb with a touch of FA Bitter Wizard works perfectly, giving you that bitter coating in the mouth.
> 
> CAP Super Sweet is to tame and contrast the bitter.
> 
> I used the original formulation of INW Lemon, and believe the new formulation is not good at all. Valley Vapour has good stock of the original formulation - be sure to ask for it.
> 
> Mine steeped for about 3 weeks, but around 3 - 5 days should be good.
> 
> *Dry Lemon*
> INW Lemon 3.0 %
> INW Lemon Mix 1.0 %
> INW Rhubarb 1.0 %
> WS-23 (30%) 0.5 %
> INW White Grapefruit 0.5 %
> FA Bitter Wizard 0.5 %
> TFA Sour 0.25 %
> CAP Super Sweet 0.25 %
> 
> Total flavour: 7.0 %




That sounds Boss, rule1 X plenty tho

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> *Dry Lemon
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> The base is ID10_T's Real Lemonade to which, over time, I added INW White Grapefruit and a bit of TFA Sour for some zing and a bit of effervescence and WS23 for cool.
> 
> For the quinine effect INW Rhubarb with a touch of FA Bitter Wizard works perfectly, giving you that bitter coating in the mouth.
> 
> CAP Super Sweet is to tame and contrast the bitter.
> 
> I used the original formulation of INW Lemon, and believe the new formulation is not good at all. Valley Vapour has good stock of the original formulation - be sure to ask for it.
> 
> Mine steeped for about 3 weeks, but around 3 - 5 days should be good.
> 
> *Dry Lemon*
> INW Lemon 3.0 %
> INW Lemon Mix 1.0 %
> INW Rhubarb 1.0 %
> WS-23 (30%) 0.5 %
> INW White Grapefruit 0.5 %
> FA Bitter Wizard 0.5 %
> TFA Sour 0.25 %
> CAP Super Sweet 0.25 %
> 
> Total flavour: 7.0 %



@Andre, this sounds amazing!
I love schweppes dry lemon
Wow

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Andre said:


> On our quest to start a thread for each juice category (fruit, beverage, tobacco, dessert, bakery, menthol/mint and breakfast), this is the thread for DIY Beverage recipes.
> 
> *Please only post DIY Beverage recipes that you have mixed, steeped/cured and tasted and like a lot. Please do not post recipes you are still testing.*
> *If you sourced (including adaptions) the recipe from somewhere else, please provide a link to your source if available.*
> *Kindly include a short description for the Index if not apparent from the name. Do not forget the brand names of the concentrates used.*
> Please feel free to repost your favourite Beverage recipe from other threads.
> 
> TFA or TPA = The Flavor (Perfumer's) Apprentice
> CAP = Capella
> FA = FlavourArt
> FW = Flavor West
> LA = LorAnn
> FLV = Flavorah
> INW = Inawera
> NF = NaturesFlavors
> CLY = Clyrolinx
> JF = Jungle Flavors
> RF = Real Flavours
> Loc = Loco Flavours
> MB = Molinberry
> OOO = One on One Flavours
> PUR = Purilum
> HS = Hangsen
> FE = Flavorsexpress
> MF = Medicine Flower
> TFM = The Flavour Mill
> LB = Liquid Barn
> WF = Wonder Flavours
> DIYFS or DFS = DIY Flavor Shack
> 
> *INDEX*
> 
> GuaBerry, tropical fruit beverage with guava main base. (@Kalashnikov)
> Refreshing Mojito Havana. (@Andre)
> The Earl, Earl Grey Tea. (@rogue zombie)
> Black Barrel Whiskey Mac. (@Andre)
> Dr Pepper a cola, cherry fizzy juice here. (@Andre)
> Vanilla Chai Latte. (@skola)
> White Girl, milky/creamy spicy Chai Latte. (@rogue zombie)
> Fruity Green Tea. (@Andre)
> Mendis, Coconut Brandy. (@Andre)
> Whiskey Barrel. (@GregF)
> Coke Float/Brown Cow. (@Andre)
> Cherry Red Bull with Orange & Peach, here. (@GregF)
> Cafe de Paris, after a Gin based popular cocktail. (@Andre)
> Coffee Deluxe, smooth and rich. (@Huffapuff)
> Koffiekapitaal, somewhere between a black filter coffee and a fancy coffee. (@Andre)
> Mooses Creamy Coffee. (@Rude Rudi)
> Pepsi, just like the real thing. (@Andre)
> Grape soda. (@Larry)
> Guava Milkshake. (@Larry)
> Twisp Rebel clone. (@incredible_hullk)
> Island Cocktail, citrusy and peachy by @incredible_hullk
> Lava Smash, from a strawberry based cocktail. (@Andre)
> Purple Cow, a Fanta Grape float. (@Andre)
> Lemon Ice Tea by @Friep.
> Paddies, creamy blend of whiskey and brandy by @KZOR.
> Soutie's Peach and Kiwi Iced Tea, taken to another level. By @Soutie, of course.
> The Doctor Said, coconut and lime goodness. (@Andre)
> Litchi Surprise, a @G-Step original.
> Whiskey Sour by @Andre.
> Real Lemonade, a bold, fresh, real-lemons lemonade mixed with very little sugar. (@Andre)
> StrawNilla Cola, a fluffy sweet strawberry on inhale with a distinct vanilla coke note upon exhale. A @Kalashnikov creation.
> Don Pedro, rich and creamy. An @acorn creation.
> Lime Milkshake from the recipe book of @Viper_SA.
> Shamrock Shake, a minty malted milkshake. (@incredible_hullk)
> Just E-juice, Pear and Lychee blend by @Vino1718.
> Viola, a Vanilla Coke by @KZOR.
> Banana Milkshake, a light and creamy banana milkshake by @Friep.
> Pina Colada, it is like the real thing. (@Andre)
> Café Crème - a rich, creamy and full bodied coffee. A @Huffapuff original.
> Fanta Orange Zero by @Andre.
> Guitari - a slightly sweet peach lemonade with real fizz. Handcrafted by @Patrick.
> Pistachio Lassi. Fragrant, creamy and sweetish with the Pistachio always there, but not overwhelming. With ice of course. Proudly created by @Andre.
> Blue Steri Stumpie, 99% perfected by @bjorncoetsee
> Blue Raspberry Lemonade, creation of @Patrick.
> Morning Glory, a stunning creamy vanilla coffee kissed with a hint of caramel and a touch of biscuit. From the lab of @Rude Rudi.
> Iced Coffee, a delicious thick coconut milk iced coffee by @Andre.
> Li Hing Mui Margarita, the Li Hing Mui adds a special dimension to a great Margarita. From @Andre.
> Irish Coffee, very realistic with a awesome spirituous edge. Created by @Andre.



The list needs updating - no 43 doesn't exist when you click on it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Mango and Coconut Bellini

An elegant Bellini infused with fresh mango, pineapple juice and coconut, kissed with a sprig of mint and a squeeze of fresh lime.

The inspiration came from a bottle of non-alcoholic bubbly (why bother?) at my local grocer. The challenge was on to recreate this intriguing combination and this is the result...

TPA Champagne does a good job in providing the base of our Bellini but it lacks the authenticity needed for that that deep, refined, sparkling wine vibe. INW Grape boosts the grapiness of the Champagne and lays the foundation for the drink.

The fruit infusion comes with the compliments of the best mango and pineapple around... FLV Mano is revered for its pure mango goodness and combined with CAP Golden pineapple, provide a fantastical fruit melange.

FA Coco does a superb job in proving that real, creamy coconut milk type flavour without imparting any candy-like notes and sits beautifully I this mix at 1.5%.

The Cap Cool mint provides that delicate ‘real’ mint flavour which, combined with Lime Tahiti CP, provide the finishing touches to our Bellini. 

Give this baby 5 days to fully come together before sipping gently on her...

Mango and Coconut Bellini
4% TPA Champagne Type
1.5% FA Coco' (coconut)
0.5% CAP Cool Mint
2% CAP Golden Pineapple
1% INW Grape
0.5% FA Lime Tahity Cold Pressed
1% FLV Mango

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Raindance

Rude Rudi said:


> Mango and Coconut Bellini
> 
> An elegant Bellini infused with fresh mango, pineapple juice and coconut, kissed with a sprig of mint and a squeeze of fresh lime.
> 
> The inspiration came from a bottle of non-alcoholic bubbly (why bother?) at my local grocer. The challenge was on to recreate this intriguing combination and this is the result...
> 
> TPA Champagne does a good job in providing the base of our Bellini but it lacks the authenticity needed for that that deep, refined, sparkling wine vibe. INW Grape boosts the grapiness of the Champagne and lays the foundation for the drink.
> 
> The fruit infusion comes with the compliments of the best mango and pineapple around... FLV Mano is revered for its pure mango goodness and combined with CAP Golden pineapple, provide a fantastical fruit melange.
> 
> FA Coco does a superb job in proving that real, creamy coconut milk type flavour without imparting any candy-like notes and sits beautifully I this mix at 1.5%.
> 
> The Cap Cool mint provides that delicate ‘real’ mint flavour which, combined with Lime Tahiti CP, provide the finishing touches to our Bellini.
> 
> Give this baby 5 days to fully come together before sipping gently on her...
> 
> Mango and Coconut Bellini
> 4% TPA Champagne Type
> 1.5% FA Coco' (coconut)
> 0.5% CAP Cool Mint
> 2% CAP Golden Pineapple
> 1% INW Grape
> 0.5% FA Lime Tahity Cold Pressed
> 1% FLV Mango
> 
> View attachment 132493


With descriptions like this I do not need to mix it to know what it tastes like. That sounds so good!

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Agreed
That looks and sounds delish @Rude Rudi 
Thanks!

I just wish I could vape it - like now!
hehe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Patrick said:


> Something for summer. LB Blue Raspberry is well worth getting, even though it needs a high percentage to get the job done.
> 
> Blue Raspberry Lemonade
> 
> 1.10% Black Ice
> 8.00% Blue Raspberry (LB)
> 0.75% Hypnotic Myst (FA)
> 1.00% Jelly Candy (CAP)
> 1.50% Lemon Lime Soda (SC) (WF)
> 1.00% Lemon Shisha (INAWERA)
> 
> Flavor total: 13.35%
> 
> Link: http://tjek.nu/r/hyE3


Been vaping your Blue Raspberry Lemonade for the past week @Patrick. It is awesome, even better than Guitari. Looked up Blue Raspberry and found there actually is such a fruit. More black than blue, but the blue stuck for that raspberry flavour is married to a blue dye for most of the products is is used in. Perfect, not overwhelming, blue raspberry flavour on the inhale followed by the lemonade and cool.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Patrick

Andre said:


> Been vaping your Blue Raspberry Lemonade for the past week @Patrick. It is awesome, even better than Guitari. Looked up Blue Raspberry and found there actually is such a fruit. More black than blue, but the blue stuck for that raspberry flavour is married to a blue dye for most of the products is is used in. Perfect, not overwhelming, blue raspberry flavour on the inhale followed by the lemonade and cool.



Thanks @Andre I'm glad you like it. I also thought is was a simple mix and only later discovered it was a unique thing.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Andre said:


> *Irish Coffee*
> 
> 
> 
> What more can I say - a realistic Irish Coffee, which carries @Hooked's stamp of approval. The spirituous edge is awesome for me.
> 
> *Irish Coffee*
> FA Irish Cream 2.0 %
> FLV Bourbon 2.0 %
> MF Coffee 1.0 %
> FA Vanilla Classic 0.5 %
> FA Vienna Cream 0.5 %
> TFA Brown Sugar 0.5 %
> 
> Total flavour: 6.5 %
> 
> *Steep*: 30 days



OK @Andre - I have the ingredients now, I sneaked away from work early to mix this. Can't wait

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

RenaldoRheeder said:


> OK @Andre - I have the ingredients now, I sneaked away from work early to mix this. Can't wait


Good luck with that long steep.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Andre said:


> Good luck with that long steep.



I saw when I captured the recipe - not my usual type of mix, but I am mixing some others as well that requires less steep time - one of just 3 days, and one that is even worse at 48 days - a custard

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Andre said:


> *Dry Lemon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​



Mixing it up now thanks @Andre

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Andre said:


> *ICED COFFEE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Iced Coffee or Thick Coconut Milk Iced Coffee *
> 
> 
> Steep for at least 2 weeks I would say, longer if possible.



On the mixing table now as well @Andre . I like the comment " longer if possible". Do I really have to

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

RenaldoRheeder said:


> On the mixing table now as well @Andre . I like the comment " longer if possible". Do I really have to


Lol, should be ok after 2 weeks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Andre said:


> Lol, should be ok after 2 weeks.



But we are in a different time zone @Andre - you are in GMT+2 and we are in GMT+1 - so does that mean that it will be ready in half the time here?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Rude Rudi

Passionade
A refreshing passion fruit and lemonade cocktail.

Passion fruit and lemonade is a very popular drink in my neck of the woods, especially amongst the ladies...It's a refreshing all-year-round drink and goes from good to great with a generous splash of vodka! The traditional drink involves a double shot of passion fruit concentrate into a glass filled with ice and lemonade.

FA and FLV Passion fruit combined creates an authentic, sweet, tart and exotic passion fruit flavour second to none and is the main protagonist in this fantastic medley. 

LA Lemonade is the main lemonade profile and is boosted by VT Fizzy Sherbet to create the slight fizziness which characterises a true lemonade. VT Fizzy Sherbet can be subbed with FW Rainbow Sherbet but it does not do as good a job as the Fizzy Sherbet.

Let the passion fruit settle for a day or so and enjoy!!

Passionade
2% (VT) Fizzy Sherbet
2% (LA) Lemonade
1.5% (FA) Passion (passionfruit)
4% (FLV) Passion Fruit

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Raindance

Rude Rudi said:


> Passionade
> A refreshing passion fruit and lemonade cocktail.
> 
> Passion fruit and lemonade is a very popular drink in my neck of the woods, especially amongst the ladies...It's a refreshing all-year-round drink and goes from good to great with a generous splash of vodka! The traditional drink involves a double shot of passion fruit concentrate into a glass filled with ice and lemonade.
> 
> FA and FLV Passion fruit combined creates an authentic, sweet, tart and exotic passion fruit flavour second to none and is the main protagonist in this fantastic medley.
> 
> LA Lemonade is the main lemonade profile and is boosted by VT Fizzy Sherbet to create the slight fizziness which characterises a true lemonade. VT Fizzy Sherbet can be subbed with FW Rainbow Sherbet but it does not do as good a job as the Fizzy Sherbet.
> 
> Let the passion fruit settle for a day or so and enjoy!!
> 
> Passionade
> 2% (VT) Fizzy Sherbet
> 2% (LA) Lemonade
> 1.5% (FA) Passion (passionfruit)
> 4% (FLV) Passion Fruit
> 
> View attachment 137088


Sounds perfect, (VT) Fizzy Sherbet and (LA) Lemonade combine to make a good fizzy lemonade base, need to try this as it could come in handy!
Thanks Prof @Rude Rudi.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rude Rudi said:


> Passionade
> A refreshing passion fruit and lemonade cocktail.
> 
> Passion fruit and lemonade is a very popular drink in my neck of the woods, especially amongst the ladies...It's a refreshing all-year-round drink and goes from good to great with a generous splash of vodka! The traditional drink involves a double shot of passion fruit concentrate into a glass filled with ice and lemonade.
> 
> FA and FLV Passion fruit combined creates an authentic, sweet, tart and exotic passion fruit flavour second to none and is the main protagonist in this fantastic medley.
> 
> LA Lemonade is the main lemonade profile and is boosted by VT Fizzy Sherbet to create the slight fizziness which characterises a true lemonade. VT Fizzy Sherbet can be subbed with FW Rainbow Sherbet but it does not do as good a job as the Fizzy Sherbet.
> 
> Let the passion fruit settle for a day or so and enjoy!!
> 
> Passionade
> 2% (VT) Fizzy Sherbet
> 2% (LA) Lemonade
> 1.5% (FA) Passion (passionfruit)
> 4% (FLV) Passion Fruit
> 
> View attachment 137088


You Sir need to start a juice line!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

incredible_hullk said:


> You Sir need to start a juice line!



Noo, where are we going to get our recipes from?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Rude Rudi said:


> Passionade
> A refreshing passion fruit and lemonade cocktail.
> 
> Passion fruit and lemonade is a very popular drink in my neck of the woods, especially amongst the ladies...It's a refreshing all-year-round drink and goes from good to great with a generous splash of vodka! The traditional drink involves a double shot of passion fruit concentrate into a glass filled with ice and lemonade.
> 
> FA and FLV Passion fruit combined creates an authentic, sweet, tart and exotic passion fruit flavour second to none and is the main protagonist in this fantastic medley.
> 
> LA Lemonade is the main lemonade profile and is boosted by VT Fizzy Sherbet to create the slight fizziness which characterises a true lemonade. VT Fizzy Sherbet can be subbed with FW Rainbow Sherbet but it does not do as good a job as the Fizzy Sherbet.
> 
> Let the passion fruit settle for a day or so and enjoy!!
> 
> Passionade
> 2% (VT) Fizzy Sherbet
> 2% (LA) Lemonade
> 1.5% (FA) Passion (passionfruit)
> 4% (FLV) Passion Fruit
> 
> View attachment 137088



This sounds lovely @Rude Rudi 
I love passion fruit and ice water. I drink it every day!
I add passion fruit cordial (Roses) to the ice water just to make it more exciting than plain water

Have been wanting a good passion fruit vape for ages

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

Silver said:


> This sounds lovely @Rude Rudi
> I love passion fruit and ice water. I drink it every day!
> I add passion fruit cordial (Roses) to the ice water just to make it more exciting than plain water
> 
> Have been wanting a good passion fruit vape for ages



Gooi a drop of menthol and you'll be styling!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Rude Rudi said:


> Gooi a drop of menthol and you'll be styling!




Passion Fruit Ice

Ice ice baby!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

*Andre's Dry Lemon Review*

If you are like me and find Sprite/7Up too sweet to continue drinking all day, and thus have discovered the 'wonderful' that is Dry Lemon - your prays have been answered in vape form.

This is spot on Dry Lemon! Uncanny how much so. It has that dry (less sweet) inhale than a regular cooldrink Lemonade. After that initial, on the nose Dry Lemon, inhale the natural gently sweetness and slightly fizz settle on the pallet.

Total ADV for me as I love Lemon juices, but can't vape the sweeter lemonade-like ones all day, despite liking them. This is refreshing, easy going, not too sweet and spot on Dry Lemon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

rogue zombie said:


> *Andre's Dry Lemon Review*
> 
> If you are like me and find Sprite/7Up too sweet to continue drinking all day, and thus have discovered the 'wonderful' that is Dry Lemon - your prays have been answered in vape form.
> 
> This is spot on Dry Lemon! Uncanny how much so. It has that dry (less sweet) inhale than a regular cooldrink Lemonade. After that initial, on the nose Dry Lemon, inhale the natural gently sweetness and slightly fizz settle on the pallet.
> 
> Total ADV for me as I love Lemon juices, but can't vape the sweeter lemonade-like ones all day, despite liking them. This is refreshing, easy going, not too sweet and spot on Dry Lemon.



Thanks @rogue zombie - this sounds like something i have to try

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

incredible_hullk said:


> You Sir need to start a juice line!



Soon...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Rude Rudi said:


> Soon...


Count me in as a customer if you do. But what are we DiYers going to do if you use all your talents for that and not be able to share with us.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Room Fogger said:


> Count me in as a customer if you do. But what are we DiYers going to do if you use all your talents for that and not be able to share with us.


Count me in also ... hope theirs one shots

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Had no idea this thread existed - check out my grape & strawberry mix, I still mix this one up on a regular basis.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger

G


Chukin'Vape said:


> Had no idea this thread existed - check out my grape & strawberry mix, I still mix this one up on a regular basis.
> 
> View attachment 138511


re news, just realized why I ordered cap jelly candy! I feel a mix coming on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Room Fogger said:


> G
> 
> re news, just realized why I ordered cap jelly candy! I feel a mix coming on.


Shot cuz! Let me know your thoughts, @Andre mixed this up, here is his review -

View attachment 128402
[/QUOTE]


Andre said:


> Certainly one to be proud of @Chukin'Vape. I am loving it. The strawberries tame the grape soda just enough to make it vapeable all day long. Full mouth feel with lots of soda. Thank you for sharing the recipe.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## therazia

So this Recipe is a bit weird.

I ordered a NCV Ripple one shot and let it steep a bit. It was good but a bit to creamy for my liking.

I then added Papaya that pushed this one-shot to a new level for me.

NCV Ripple - 18%
TFA Papaya - 2%

I gave it around 1 week to steep.

The papaya just filled in all those gaps that the one shot was missing. This turned out to be so damn good I finished my 30ml batch the same day I taste tested it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

building a cream soda float , recipe calls for a ''marshmallow'' concentrate [1.3 ml] - I don't have any - replace with cotton candy , condensed milk or just bump the vanilla bean ice cream up?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

ok = no help anywhere in 20 hours so I'll do what I normally do.... follow my own head .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

ARYANTO said:


> building a cream soda float , recipe calls for a ''marshmallow'' concentrate [1.3 ml] - I don't have any - replace with cotton candy , condensed milk or just bump the vanilla bean ice cream up?


Maybe go with cotton candy at half the volume. Marshmallow adds some body, which the cotton candy will not.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JiveshB

Chukin'Vape said:


> Had no idea this thread existed - check out my grape & strawberry mix, I still mix this one up on a regular basis.
> 
> View attachment 138511


this looks nice. Will mix it up today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

JiveshB said:


> this looks nice. Will mix it up today.



Thanks Cuz, i'm sure you will enjoy it! Please let me know - its pretty much ready after a shake, but it gets much better after day 2.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JiveshB

Chukin'Vape said:


> Thanks Cuz, i'm sure you will enjoy it! Please let me know - its pretty much ready after a shake, but it gets much better after day 2.


will do bud.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Hey Guys, my recipe didn't win the comp - but I still think its a solid mix, so adding it to this thread. 

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2568995/Pink+Lemonade+-+DIY+Vapecon+Comp

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Chukin'Vape said:


> Hey Guys, my recipe didn't win the comp - but I still think its a solid mix, so adding it to this thread.
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2568995/Pink+Lemonade+-+DIY+Vapecon+Comp
> 
> View attachment 143301



That looks awesome thank you.

Jelly Candy - hmm interesting. Will definitely give this a go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Chukin'Vape said:


> Hey Guys, my recipe didn't win the comp - but I still think its a solid mix, so adding it to this thread.
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2568995/Pink+Lemonade+-+DIY+Vapecon+Comp
> 
> View attachment 143301


Dam rule 1, and just after Vapecon, will definately be mixing it, just not right now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz

Some of my Creations that Ive been meaning to post for a while. @Andre I think you asked for the 1st one.

This recipe and variations where inspired by 3-2-1 Ocean Water by ID10-T. I personally prefer them in this order:
I might add in some Cactus on the next batch to shave off some of the Passion fruit harshness.

THIS IS STILL A WORK IN PROGRESS.
Passion Twist



Raspberry Twist

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dietz

Here is my Lemonade remix of inspired by my Deez Melonz
Deez Melonade

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre

You can now have your Iced Coffee without the expensive MF Coffee by using VT Arabica Coffee in its place. See the edit at the recipe, as linked, for recommended percentage.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> You can now have your Iced Coffee without the expensive MF Coffee by using VT Arabica Coffee in its place.



Brilliant news

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Same percentage Mnr ?


Andre said:


> You can now have your Iced Coffee without the expensive MF Coffee by using VT Arabica Coffee in its place.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Same percentage Mnr ?


Please see the edits of the recipe, linked above.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

*Arabica Coffee




*​
Dare I say that VT Arabica Coffee is better than the expensive MF Coffee. Maybe a more robust campfire type of coffee than MF, but perfect for my taste. I have played around with it, adding this and that to make it fancy, but time and time again I come back to the simple recipe below. Not that the other recipes were not tasty - VT Arabica Coffee actually blends well with almost anything. 

This simple recipe is filter coffee taste enough, sweet enough and milky froth enough. Enough said!

*Arabica Coffee*
VT Arabica Coffee 3.0 %
VT Coffee Milk Froth 1.0 %

Total flavour: 4.0 %

*Steep*: 10 days.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Andre said:


> *Arabica Coffee
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> Dare I say that VT Arabica Coffee is better than the expensive MF Coffee. Maybe a more robust campfire type of coffee than MF, but perfect for my taste. I have played around with it, adding this and that to make it fancy, but time and time again I come back to the simple recipe below. Not that the other recipes were not tasty - VT Arabica Coffee actually blends well with almost anything.
> 
> This simple recipe is filter coffee taste enough, sweet enough and milky froth enough. Enough said!
> 
> *Arabica Coffee*
> VT Arabica Coffee 3.0 %
> VT Coffee Milk Froth 1.0 %
> 
> Total flavour: 4.0 %
> 
> *Steep*: 10 days.



So Arabica tastes like a wilder bean coffee? I've tasted some Kenyan coffee before - your description reminds me of that.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi

Chukin'Vape said:


> So Arabica tastes like a wilder bean coffee? I've tasted some Kenyan coffee before - your description reminds me of that.



All filter coffees belong to the arabica family. The ones you buy in the shop labelled as Kenya, Colombia, or wherever is arabica coffee grown in those areas. Its the different strains and roast methods that give each a distinctive flavour.

Instant coffee belong to the Robusta family if I'm not mistaken.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Adephi said:


> All filter coffees belong to the arabica family. The ones you buy in the shop labelled as Kenya, Colombia, or wherever is arabica coffee grown in those areas. Its the different strains and roast methods that give each a distinctive flavour.
> 
> Instant coffee belong to the Robusta family if I'm not mistaken.



Mmmm - not exactly.

Filter coffee or espresso beans can be Robusta or Arabica or a blend of both. Remember the bean remains the same for both solutions - the difference is the blend composition, roast profile and grind size.

Generally speaking, Espresso is either 100% Arabica or a 80/20, 70/30, etc blend of Robusta or Arabica and mostly a darker roast on a fine grind.

A filter coffee blend coffee mostly contains a higher % of Robusta as the taste profile lends itself better to filter coffee, with a medium to dark roast profile and a medium to coarse grind.

This is a very complex field and there are no hard and fast rules as profiles change all the time - 100% Arabica today and 70/30 tomorrow...

Happy to provide more detail but it can be lengthy...

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 4


----------



## Adephi

Rude Rudi said:


> Mmmm - not exactly.
> 
> Filter coffee or espresso beans can be Robusta or Arabica or a blend of both. Remember the bean remains the same for both solutions - the difference is the blend composition, roast profile and grind size.
> 
> Generally speaking, Espresso is either 100% Arabica or a 80/20, 70/30, etc blend of Robusta or Arabica and mostly a darker roast on a fine grind.
> 
> A filter coffee blend coffee mostly contains a higher % of Robusta as the taste profile lends itself better to filter coffee, with a medium to dark roast profile and a medium to coarse grind.
> 
> This is a very complex field and there are no hard and fast rules as profiles change all the time - 100% Arabica today and 70/30 tomorrow...
> 
> Happy to provide more detail but it can be lengthy...



I got my info from a tour guide at a coffee farm we visited in Margate.

But I trust your info more.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Huffapuff

Andre said:


> Dare I say that VT Arabica Coffee is better than the expensive MF Coffee.


That's good to hear, I never liked MF Coffee  Now if someone would just get it in stock...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Andre said:


> You can now have your Iced Coffee without the expensive MF Coffee by using VT Arabica Coffee in its place. See the edit at the recipe, as linked, for recommended percentage.


Finally got stock of VT Arabica Coffee - will hopefully mix the new version soon

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chukin'Vape

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Finally got stock of VT Arabica Coffee - will hopefully mix the new version soon



Please give is a full breakdown of this flavour. I'm also extremely interested!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Chukin'Vape said:


> Please give is a full breakdown of this flavour. I'm also extremely interested!



@Andre is probably in a better position to comment on this. I've been using MF Coffee for a while based on Andre's recipes for Iced Coffee and Irish Coffee. MF is one of my most expensive concentrates (I think it was R350 for 15ml), but used at 1% to deliver a great coffee flavour - perfect for my taste. 

From the smell VT seems to lack compared to MF, but I'll wait until I have mixed with it to form an opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

If I may ask. Was plauing around last night with my cheap CB concetrates and made a coffee mix. Even after 1 day steep is its very nice. But how much cream do you put in a coffee mix, I only put 1% and cant really taste any cream. Also dont want it to be overpowering. Will more cream give it a fuller taste? It really taste good, kinda like a normal black coffee, just seems to be missing something at the end

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> If I may ask. Was plauing around last night with my cheap CB concetrates and made a coffee mix. Even after 1 day steep is its very nice. But how much cream do you put in a coffee mix, I only put 1% and cant really taste any cream. Also dont want it to be overpowering. Will more cream give it a fuller taste? It really taste good, kinda like a normal black coffee, just seems to be missing something at the end



I am not familiar with CB Coffee but very familiar with coffee concentrates. This is one of the hardest profiles in e-liquid, bar none, with very little success. The coffee component generally overpowers everything in its sight making it a difficult monster to contain.
The cream at 1% is way to subtle and you will have to up it substantially to coax any life out of it. Cream alone will not help (enough) here and I suggest that you follow some of the guidelines set out by (arguably) the best coffee recipe around = Marietta, with a coffee to creams ratio of 2 coffee to 5 creams. Try adding more and different creams and a touch of sweetness. Hazelnut and caramel also works very well in coffee.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Rude Rudi said:


> I am not familiar with CB Coffee but very familiar with coffee concentrates. This is one of the hardest profiles in e-liquid, bar none, with very little success. The coffee component generally overpowers everything in its sight making it a difficult monster to contain.
> The cream at 1% is way to subtle and you will have to up it substantially to coax any life out of it. Cream alone will not help (enough) here and I suggest that you follow some of the guidelines set out by (arguably) the best coffee recipe around = Marietta, with a coffee to creams ratio of 2 coffee to 5 creams. Try adding more and different creams and a touch of sweetness. Hazelnut and caramel also works very well in coffee.


 Thanks Recipe was
Coffee cb 4%
Cream cb 1%
Brandy fa 1%
Honey fa 0.5%
Vanilla soft serve cb 0.5%
Pistachio tfa 0.25%

Think the brandy gave it a bit of watery taste at end, but I bump up cream now to 6% and now have a much fuller taste. Still not muck of creamy taste, but will give it a few days steep and see.

A bit to sweet for my liking, will maybe drop the honey by half next mix, as the vanilla soft serve is not really very sweet
Im not a coffe connoisseur, drink somma Ricofy most of the time, but this coffee has a nice roasted filter coffee taste, just needs the bit of cream after taste

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rude Rudi

Toffee Cookie Milkshake
A thick & creamy milkshake blended with sticky toffee and crushed cookies.

The milkske base comes with the compliment of @Freshepies and is, by miles, the best milkshake base known to man and alien alike. It is a thick and creamy vanilla milkskake and ticks all the boxes in the most realistic and indulgent milkshake department. Period.

FLV Toffee is what it says on the label = thick, sweet and sticky toffee. Used low, it works well and devoid of the fruity and funky off notes some pick up. It needs at least a week or so to fully shine, so be patient, it will just get better and better.

Salted Carmel boosts the Toffee just a tad by adding a buttery and rich caramel element which rounds the toffee off beautifully.

JF Cookie is my go to fresh, cookie flavour and sits beautifully in this milkshake. A tad of texture and caramel sweetness, inhered to JF cookie, compliments the toffee layer stunningly.

Let this baby develop for at least 7 days - 2 weeks best.

Toffee Cookie Milkshake
1% (FW) Caramel (salted)
1.5% (JF) Cookie
1.5% (OOO) Cream Milky Undertone PG
0.75% (HS) French Vanilla Ice cream
1% (FLV) Toffee
3% (LB) Vanilla Ice Cream

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Just love reading these recipes and posts of yours @Rude Rudi 
The descriptions often make me want to go set up the scale and get mixing
Thank you - this one does sound delicious

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Silver said:


> Just love reading these recipes and posts of yours @Rude Rudi
> The descriptions often make me want to go set up the scale and get mixing
> Thank you - this one does sound delicious



Just do it @Silver - everyone needs a bit of creamy goodness in their lives!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## StompieZA

Herewith my take on Bubblegum SteriStumpi

StompiStumpie

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## RuanK

Thank you for this recipe @StompieZA , really looks interesting, and I cant wait to try it. Cant seem to find the ZA Wicks Bubblegum anywhere... Any ideas where I can get some, or what I can substitute with?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

RuanK said:


> Thank you for this recipe @StompieZA , really looks interesting, and I cant wait to try it. Cant seem to find the ZA Wicks Bubblegum anywhere... Any ideas where I can get some, or what I can substitute with?



https://blckvapour.co.za/products/wicks-bubblegum-concentrate-za 

i think this is the old ZA concentrate, @Richio can you confirm?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio

StompieZA said:


> https://blckvapour.co.za/products/wicks-bubblegum-concentrate-za
> 
> i think this is the old ZA concentrate, @Richio can you confirm?



Hi @StompieZA 
I can't confirm if it's "exactly" the same as I don't have the source for ZA concentrates but From all the testing we've done and client reviews, it's no different to the ZA version.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA

Richio said:


> Hi @StompieZA
> I can't confirm if it's "exactly" the same as I don't have the source for ZA concentrates but From all the testing we've done and client reviews, it's no different to the ZA version.



thank you, I see you no longer stock the Wicks ZA concentrate? i cannot find it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

A take on ye olde cola float with the new flv cola.

Captain Obvious

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB

Anybody who quotes John Madden in recipe notes gets extra points for innovation and risk-taking. I can actually mix this so I will do, @method1, although that 7% Flv Cola makes me as nervous as a quarterback facing a Reggie White and Lawrence Taylor blitz.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

method1 said:


> A take on ye olde cola float with the new flv cola.
> 
> Captain Obvious



Nice @method1 !

Where are you gallavanting? 
I see your flag says somewhere in the USA


Travel safe if you are indeed travelling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

RichJB said:


> Anybody who quotes John Madden in recipe notes gets extra points for innovation and risk-taking. I can actually mix this so I will do, @method1, although that 7% Flv Cola makes me as nervous as a quarterback facing a Reggie White and Lawrence Taylor blitz.



The cola is very mild by FLV standards.
You can also sub the lemon for any citrus of your choice (lime, orange, mandarin) etc - quite a few tasty combos to be had.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi

method1 said:


> A take on ye olde cola float with the new flv cola.
> 
> Captain Obvious


Thanks Joel! I’m gonna make one with and one without the lemon - looks like a banger!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## method1

Rude Rudi said:


> Thanks Joel! I’m gonna make one with and one without the lemon - looks like a banger!



I'm liking the citrus variations.
Also a note - used FA ice cream because it has an inherent caramel not that seems to match well with cola.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Sidecar

An explosion of exotic spices & and citrus served shaken, not stirred.

Developed as part of the TFV Layerz series, full video here:



Based on the early 1900s classic cocktail, the Sideca is a classic cocktail enjoyed the world over. The original recipe calls for equal proportions of lemon juice, Cointreau (orange-flavored liqueur) and Cognac. Modern interpretations include a version with Bourbon instead of rum with a dash of bitters called The Bourbon Sidecar. This version is based on the latter with the exclusion of bourbon.

FLV Back Bar Bitters is a revelation & I can see many recipes spawning from this unique flavour. This a a fantastical, deep bouquet of florals & spices which will add a magical touch to any mix. With hints of cinnamon, orange peel, ginger & cloves, it creates a complex and balanced aromatic & spicy additive.
A touch will make a wonderful spiced cookie, mulled wine and add allure to a boring fruit punch!
I use it sparingly here as I want the orange to shine. 0,5 is plenty but can work at higher %'s if you prefer a more pronounced aromatic kick. The inherent citrus notes compliments the Blood Orange perfectly to create a deep and true orange base.

FLV Blood orange announces itself loud and proud here. Not as bitter as it rivals, this beauty brings a freshness and vibrancy without being sweet nor tangy. A realistic & bold blood orange flavour with just enough zest without being overbearing.

FLV Lemon at 1% brings a refreshing bright & tart lemon to enhance the deep blood orange. Any higher and it will dominate...

An overnight sleep, well shaken, and she is good to go!

Sidecar
0.5% (FLV) Back Bar Bitters
3% (FLV) Blood Orange
1% (FLV) Lemon

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Those descriptions @Rude Rudi !


Thanks for the recipe

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Kirsty101

Andre said:


> *Pina Colada*
> 
> 
> We love camping next to the river near Citrusdal during the very hot summer months. In the heat of the day nothing beats a pouch of frozen Pina Colada. This recipe is so close to the real thing it is scary. I have been vaping lots of this this since 12 February 2017. Before that I thought HIC's Pina Colada was good, but this is 100 times better. The Pineapple is real and the Coconut Cream is spot on.
> 
> The recipe is by ID10-T, a well known DIYer on reddit and winner of the DIYorDIY competition. Find it here. He worked on this recipe for more than a year.
> 
> *Steep* for 5 days.
> 
> *Pina Colada*
> INW Pineapple 5.5 %
> FA Coconut 2.5 %
> FA Fresh Cream 2.0 %
> FA Jamaican Rum 1.0 %
> CAP Golden Pineapple 0.8 %
> TFA Coconut Candy 0.8 %
> TFA Coconut 0.5 %
> TFA Pineapple 0.5 %
> FA Polar Blast or TFA Koolada 1.0% (Optional and the percentage is up to you, but I like it frozen. I use FA Polar Blast)
> 
> Total flavour: 14.6 %




So I mixed this as my first Diy 
Its Devine thank you so much for this recipe.......

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Layerz Pink Gin

A classic gin cocktail with a hint of rose & cucumber.

Watch the Layerz development notes and recipe development here 

Based on the craft gin craze, I recreated a Rose & Cucumber Tonic using the new FLV Citrus Soda, infused with Rose and Cucumber as the mixer.
This is a homage to Juniper, an outstanding juice by my favourite local juice maker, @Oupa from Vapour Mountain. Pick up a bottle and let me know how it compares here...

FLV Gin is a masterfully created, authentic dry gin which leaves little guesswork to the vaper as to what they are tasting. The resinous, piney flavour, inherent to the Juniper berry, is wonderfully balanced by citrus peel and a smidgen of spiciness from freshly ground peppercorns. There is a wondrous boozy element to the flavour which rounds the profile off expertly. The 'booziness' is not overwhelming in the least but rather augments the authenticity & overall Gin experience. I see this as the best bits of FA Fin and FM Pure Gin combined to create a well rounded & balanced Gin.

FLV Rose Essence brings a delicate, true rose, sophistication to the mix and softens the gin ever so slightly. This is a very "safe" rose flavour compared to other overpowering versions, and will not kill your mix, if used with care. At 2% it brings a semi-rose tinge without being floral, nor does it hinder the Gin to shine. The TPA Rose Candy assists the FLV Rose Essene to punch through the Gin foundation, which can restrict other flavors to shine. In addition, this adds a splash of sweetness to a relatively dry Gin.

FLV Citrus Soda brings a new level of an authentic lemonade/Sprite type flavor to the market. This is a fresh lemon and lime base with a touch of fizziness to perfectly emulate a Sprite like mixer. This is a more dynamic version of FLV Lemonade as it has more pronounced fresh lemon and lime notes. This acts as the mixer base and assists in "moisturising' the gin.

CAP Cucumber fulfills two roles here: Firstly, it provides some juiciness to mix without detraction. INW Cactus does this slightly better but it imparts an unwelcome flavour in this melange. Secondly, the subtle cucumber flavor adds another flavor dimension/layer which concludes the overall profile with an intriguing little twist. I found 2.5% to be aptly enough but it can be increased to around 4% for a more pronounced cucumber taste.

WS23/Koolada is optional at .50 to provide an icy feel.

Give this one at least 3 days to settle down...

Layerz Pink Gin
1% (FLV) Citrus Soda
2.5% (CAP) Cucumber
2.5% (FLV) Juniper Gin
0.5% (TPA) Rose Candy
2% (FLV) Rose Essence

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6


----------



## Andre

Rude Rudi said:


> Layerz Pink Gin
> 
> A classic gin cocktail with a hint of rose & cucumber.
> 
> Watch the Layerz development notes and recipe development here
> 
> Based on the craft gin craze, I recreated a Rose & Cucumber Tonic using the new FLV Citrus Soda, infused with Rose and Cucumber as the mixer.
> This is a homage to Juniper, an outstanding juice by my favourite local juice maker, @Oupa from Vapour Mountain. Pick up a bottle and let me know how it compares here...
> 
> FLV Gin is a masterfully created, authentic dry gin which leaves little guesswork to the vaper as to what they are tasting. The resinous, piney flavour, inherent to the Juniper berry, is wonderfully balanced by citrus peel and a smidgen of spiciness from freshly ground peppercorns. There is a wondrous boozy element to the flavour which rounds the profile off expertly. The 'booziness' is not overwhelming in the least but rather augments the authenticity & overall Gin experience. I see this as the best bits of FA Fin and FM Pure Gin combined to create a well rounded & balanced Gin.
> 
> FLV Rose Essence brings a delicate, true rose, sophistication to the mix and softens the gin ever so slightly. This is a very "safe" rose flavour compared to other overpowering versions, and will not kill your mix, if used with care. At 2% it brings a semi-rose tinge without being floral, nor does it hinder the Gin to shine. The TPA Rose Candy assists the FLV Rose Essene to punch through the Gin foundation, which can restrict other flavors to shine. In addition, this adds a splash of sweetness to a relatively dry Gin.
> 
> FLV Citrus Soda brings a new level of an authentic lemonade/Sprite type flavor to the market. This is a fresh lemon and lime base with a touch of fizziness to perfectly emulate a Sprite like mixer. This is a more dynamic version of FLV Lemonade as it has more pronounced fresh lemon and lime notes. This acts as the mixer base and assists in "moisturising' the gin.
> 
> CAP Cucumber fulfills two roles here: Firstly, it provides some juiciness to mix without detraction. INW Cactus does this slightly better but it imparts an unwelcome flavour in this melange. Secondly, the subtle cucumber flavor adds another flavor dimension/layer which concludes the overall profile with an intriguing little twist. I found 2.5% to be aptly enough but it can be increased to around 4% for a more pronounced cucumber taste.
> 
> WS23/Koolada is optional at .50 to provide an icy feel.
> 
> Give this one at least 3 days to settle down...
> 
> Layerz Pink Gin
> 1% (FLV) Citrus Soda
> 2.5% (CAP) Cucumber
> 2.5% (FLV) Juniper Gin
> 0.5% (TPA) Rose Candy
> 2% (FLV) Rose Essence
> 
> View attachment 166069



Awesome! If only @Richio would now get all those FLV concentrates!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 5


----------



## Rude Rudi

Pear Frulata
A delectable, thick and creamy pear and ice cream frulata.

A delicious blended frulata (or ice cream based smoothie) using a (relative) newcomer in the pear category.
Molinberry managed to create something which only 2 other flavor houses have ever managed to do...create a pear flavor which actually tastes like pear! Many have tried, most have failed but a savior is here in the form of Shape up Pear! It is an all-encompassing true, authentic, natural pear: skin, flesh, grittiness and all!

This semi-sweet, fresh pear accurately represents the best bits of a ripe pear with ease and, I suspect, will become the natural go-to pear for many a mixer. I bolstered the (delicate) pear note with a touch of FA Pear to make sure it kicks through our frulata base, which can easily dominate less robust flavors.

The milkshake base is given a smoothie twist with a dollop of yoghurt to cut through the sweetness by adding a smidgen of tartness, which balances the sweetness of both the pear and milkshake base alike. The milkshake base, penned by @Freshepies, is simply the very best milkshake base around - thick and creamy vanilla ice cream blended to absolute perfection.

Give this baby at least 5 days for the creams to meld and enjoy!

Pear Frulata
1.5% (OOO) Cream Milky Undertone 
0.75% (HS) French Vanilla Icecream
1% (FA) Pear
3% (MB) Shape Up Pear 
3% (LB) Vanilla Ice Cream 
1% (FW) Yogurt




Development notes:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

That sounds amazing @Rude Rudi 
Your writeups of these mixes makes my mouth water
I just wish I could mix them all....
One day

Am taking notes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Rude Rudi said:


> Morning Glory
> A stunning creamy vanilla coffee kissed with a hint of caramel and a touch of biscuit.
> 
> The hunt for a smooth, slightly sweet, caramel coffee has been, as any DIY’er will know, one of the most difficult feats to pull off. Enter Cafe Napoleon... this baby has none of the skunky coffee off notes and delivers, as per the DFS a ‘sweet and satisfying caramel infused coffee” - and they weren’t twisting the truth... This is not an in-your-face shot of espresso but rather a homage to coffee, highlighting its delicate flavours.
> 
> The Cafe Napoleon lays the foundation here and is deservedly given a loving embrace by Holy Holy Grail which adds a delectable, but subtle, RY4 note which instantly propelles it from great to freakin fantastic!
> 
> Vanilla, in my opinion, is essential for a morning pick-me-up and gives this baby the legendary Holy Vanilla treatment...yuminess!
> 
> The biscuit adds a touch of texture without detracting from the protagonist and sits very well here at 1%.
> 
> The custard enrobes the ensemble of flavours and ads a velvety smoothness and mouth feel to thrust this baby into atmospheric proportions!
> 
> A week will be enough for all the flavours to rise to the occasion but 2 will give you a morning glory, and then some...
> 
> Morning Glory
> 1% (INW) Biscuit
> 6% (DFS) Cafe Napoleon Flavoring
> 2% (INW) Custard
> 2% (DFS) HOLY HOLY GRAIL RY4
> 2% (DFS) Holy Vanilla
> 
> View attachment 119703



one of the best juices Ever!!!
(tastes are subjective and this is my point of view so if you like these type of profiles.ie desert/coffe etc. give it a shot)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA

Andre said:


> Awesome! If only @Richio would now get all those FLV concentrates!



I wonder when we will get the GIN concentrates....I need some GIN!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gorvian

Kirsty101 said:


> So I mixed this as my first Diy
> Its Devine thank you so much for this recipe.......



Check that thumbnail ... you could hurt someone with that haha


----------



## Kirsty101

Gorvian said:


> Check that thumbnail ... you could hurt someone with that haha


Haha. My nails are always long ...... "I'm a lady that's why"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Andre said:


> *Arabica Coffee
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> Dare I say that VT Arabica Coffee is better than the expensive MF Coffee. Maybe a more robust campfire type of coffee than MF, but perfect for my taste. I have played around with it, adding this and that to make it fancy, but time and time again I come back to the simple recipe below. Not that the other recipes were not tasty - VT Arabica Coffee actually blends well with almost anything.
> 
> This simple recipe is filter coffee taste enough, sweet enough and milky froth enough. Enough said!
> 
> *Arabica Coffee*
> VT Arabica Coffee 3.0 %
> VT Coffee Milk Froth 1.0 %
> 
> Total flavour: 4.0 %
> 
> *Steep*: 10 days.



Mixed this one up and loving it!!!! Both ingredients are superb and I will definitely place another order!! 
I made a version where I swopped the ingredients, ie 3% Coffee Milk froth and 1% Arabia Coffee and love the delicate coffee which come through. 
The Milk Froth solo at 3% is a fabulous ADV and has tons of potential!!!

To coin a phrase, WINNER, WINNER!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

Caramel Coffee Frothee
A deliciously creamy coffee froth with a trickle of caramel toffee...

I recently discovered the VT coffee range and instantly fell in love with ‘em... My loooonnnnngggg search for one of the most unattainable profiles in DYI has finally been realized - a true coffee with no skunky, rubbery, burnt or chemical vibes....
VT Arabica coffee is a phenomenal coffee flavor and accurately expresses all that is the magnificence of coffee = balanced aroma, lively acidity and full body. Period.

The ultra creamy coffee milk froth is a thing of beauty and then some... The best way to describe it is when you use your spoon or finger (my favorite utensil ) to scoop the last delectable milk froth remains from the side of your cappuccino cup and after you dispensed of your (overpriced) cappuccino. The rich, naturally sweet textured milk has just a touch of espresso and it is so good that you are tempted to order another just to lick the froth from the cup! 

Sweetened with a touch of caramel toffee, this is my favorite coffee combo to date. 

This baby needs 7 days or so for the coffee to extract to perfection.

Caramel Coffee Frothee
0.75% VT Arabica Coffee
1.5% HS Caramel Toffee
4% VT Coffee Milk Froth

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rude Rudi said:


> Caramel Coffee Frothee
> A deliciously creamy coffee froth with a trickle of caramel toffee...
> 
> I recently discovered the VT coffee range and instantly fell in love with ‘em... My loooonnnnngggg search for one of the most unattainable profiles in DYI has finally been realized - a true coffee with no skunky, rubbery, burnt or chemical vibes....
> VT Arabica coffee is a phenomenal coffee flavor and accurately expresses all that is the magnificence of coffee = balanced aroma, lively acidity and full body. Period.
> 
> The ultra creamy coffee milk froth is a thing of beauty and then some... The best way to describe it is when you use your spoon or finger (my favorite utensil ) to scoop the last delectable milk froth remains from the side of your cappuccino cup and after you dispensed of your (overpriced) cappuccino. The rich, naturally sweet textured milk has just a touch of espresso and it is so good that you are tempted to order another just to lick the froth from the cup!
> 
> Sweetened with a touch of caramel toffee, this is my favorite coffee combo to date.
> 
> This baby needs 7 days or so for the coffee to extract to perfection.
> 
> Caramel Coffee Frothee
> 0.75% VT Arabica Coffee
> 1.5% HS Caramel Toffee
> 4% VT Coffee Milk Froth
> 
> View attachment 173566



Oh wow , this looks and sounds very tasty
Check this out @Hooked - you need to add it to you "Coffee DIY to mix list - when you start DIY"

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Oh wow , this looks and sounds very tasty
> Check this out @Hooked - you need to add it to you "Coffee DIY to mix list - when you start DIY"



Ooooh yes, that does sound yummy! Thanks for the heads-up @Silver and thanks for the post @Rude Rudi !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Morning Glory: Apple of my eye
A stunning creamy vanilla coffee kissed with a hint of caramel and fresh apple slices.

This is a redux of Morning Glory, which is still one of my favorite recipes to date.
The addition of the apple was an unintended ‘mistake’ when I accidentally added the apple combo to a pre-steeped bottle of Morning Glory instead of Creme Brulee and the result was surprisingly good! I decided to revisit the OG recipe and publish this version with one or two minor tweaks.

The hunt for a smooth, slightly sweet, caramel coffee has been, as any DIY’er will know, one of the most difficult feats to pull off. Enter Cafe Napoleon... this baby has none of the skunky coffee off notes and delivers, as per the DFS a ‘sweet and satisfying caramel infused coffee” - and they weren’t twisting the truth... This is not an in-your-face shot of espresso but rather a homage to coffee, highlighting its delicate flavours. The coffee note is moderately boosted with a touch of VT Arabica coffee, to provide a fuller coffee note, absent in the OG recipe.

The Cafe Napoleon lays the foundation here and is deservedly given a loving embrace by Holy Holy Grail which adds a delectable, but subtle, RY4 note which instantly propelles it from great to freakin fantastic!

Vanilla, in my opinion, is essential for a morning pick-me-up and gives this baby the legendary Holy Vanilla treatment...yuminess!

The biscuit adds a touch of texture without detracting from the protagonist and sits very well here at 1%.

The custard enrobes the ensemble of flavours and ads a velvety smoothness and mouth feel to thrust this baby into atmospheric proportions!

FA Fuji is the undisputed king of apples and here, it does all the heavy lifting on the apple front. Sweet, crispy and uber realistic, FA Fuji précis a Fuji apple uncannily. The INW apple brings a sweet apple juice type vibe to the party and boosts the Fuji’s sweetness to create a stunning apple combo.

A week will be enough for all the flavours to rise to the occasion but 2 will give you a morning glory, and then some...

Morning Glory: Apple of my eye
2% (FA) Apple Fuji
0.25% (VT) Arabica Coffee
1% (INW) Biscuit
6% (DFS) Cafe Napoleon Flavoring
2% (INW) Custard
2% (DFS) HOLY HOLY GRAIL RY4
2% (DFS) Holy Vanilla
1.5% (INW) Two Apples

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Mollie

Im testing your stompie steri now
The bubblegum is not over powering but i can taste more milky undertone maybe i must try bubblegum(ZA) i only had CBE bubblegum
For now i can vape it but still looking for that ADV juice 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Rice Milked

A deliciously creamy vanilla rice milk.

I picked up OOO Rice milk on sale recently and, as all sales items usually end up, had zero hopes of it being any good. I went with my gut and mixed some complimentary pairings with it and OMG, did this turn to be a sublime, dare I say, ADV for my fickle palate.

OOO Rice milk is described as sweet and creamy rice milk flavor and that is exactly what it is. An exceedingly creamy base with a fabulous mouth feel laced with a touch of light, cooked rice. The creaminess here is astounding = it is on par with the best creams out there and will be a perfect all rounder where cream is the base layer.

I added a splash of cinnamon sugar and opted for CAP Cinnamon sugar as I wanted a delicate sweet cinnamon note and stayed clear of the other contenders. At 1% It lingers beautifully in the background and just adds a sprinkling of cinnamon. Feel free to up it a tad if you want more of a cinnamon forward note.

FA Bourbon is the perfect vanilla here and adds a wonderful, bold, deep, rich & clean vanilla flavour to round this trio off to perfection.

After 3 days this baby is ready to please and after 5, it will please you even more!

Rice Milked
1% FA Bourbon (Vanilla Bourbon) 
1% CAP Cinnamon Sugar 
5% OOO Rice Milk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Blushing Lady
_A simple and refreshing grapefruit cocktail._

I set out to recreate the classic Blushing Lady cocktail following a recent overindulgence of same...! As per most classic cocktails, the flavor combinations rely on quality ingredients to do the heavy lifting & generously doused with some boozy goodness...

*INW Grapefruit* is basically grapefruit in a bottle, period. This supreme beast perfectly represent a fresh ruby grapefruit in all its glory= bright, tart & juicy.
*FA Pomegranate *brings a sweet & syrupy dark pomegranate layer and cuts the tartness of the grapefruit ever so slightly.
*FE Lemon* ties deepens the tartness and acts as the lemon (not lime) wedge traditionally served with the OG cocktail.

This baby is good to go off the shake and, as always, deepens beautifully after 3 days.

Blushing Lady 
2% INW Grapefruit 
1% FA Pomegranate
0.5 FE Lemon

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Rude Rudi said:


> Blushing Lady
> _A simple and refreshing grapefruit cocktail._
> 
> I set out to recreate the classic Blushing Lady cocktail following a recent overindulgence of same...! As per most classic cocktails, the flavor combinations rely on quality ingredients to do the heavy lifting & generously doused with some boozy goodness...
> 
> *INW Grapefruit* is basically grapefruit in a bottle, period. This supreme beast perfectly represent a fresh ruby grapefruit in all its glory= bright, tart & juicy.
> *FA Pomegranate *brings a sweet & syrupy dark pomegranate layer and cuts the tartness of the grapefruit ever so slightly.
> *FE Lemon* ties deepens the tartness and acts as the lemon (not lime) wedge traditionally served with the OG cocktail.
> 
> This baby is good to go off the shake and, as always, deepens beautifully after 3 days.
> 
> Blushing Lady
> 2% INW Grapefruit
> 1% FA Pomegranate
> 0.5 FE Lemon
> 
> View attachment 183435


How am I ever ever going to get through my have to mix list if this keeps on happening? And with 3 of my favorite fruits to consume how can I stop myself from not doing it, that’s not going to happen. I however think rule 1 x1 on the FE Lemon might put the brakes on this for right now. Another great one @Rude Rudi , as always greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Rude Rudi said:


> Blushing Lady
> _A simple and refreshing grapefruit cocktail._
> 
> I set out to recreate the classic Blushing Lady cocktail following a recent overindulgence of same...! As per most classic cocktails, the flavor combinations rely on quality ingredients to do the heavy lifting & generously doused with some boozy goodness...
> 
> *INW Grapefruit* is basically grapefruit in a bottle, period. This supreme beast perfectly represent a fresh ruby grapefruit in all its glory= bright, tart & juicy.
> *FA Pomegranate *brings a sweet & syrupy dark pomegranate layer and cuts the tartness of the grapefruit ever so slightly.
> *FE Lemon* ties deepens the tartness and acts as the lemon (not lime) wedge traditionally served with the OG cocktail.
> 
> This baby is good to go off the shake and, as always, deepens beautifully after 3 days.
> 
> Blushing Lady
> 2% INW Grapefruit
> 1% FA Pomegranate
> 0.5 FE Lemon
> 
> View attachment 183435


Thanx RR , This one is on my ''to try'' list

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Quarantini
A gin martini infused with fresh raspberries.

FLV Juniper Gin: The resinous, piney flavour, inherent to the Juniper berry, is wonderfully balanced by citrus peel and a smidgen of spiciness from freshly ground peppercorns. There is a wondrous boozy element to the flavour which rounds the profile off expertly. The 'booziness' is not overwhelming in the least but rather augments the authenticity & overall Gin experience.

The raspberry combo is my go-to combo and just works so well together to provide a sharp, authentic raspberry note to elegantly infuse the gin.

The blood orange is there to provide a gentle spritz of orange, barely noticeable but adding to the overall experience...

Give this baby 2 days and she’s ready...

Quarantini
2% (FA) Berryl (raspberry) 
0.5% (FW) Blood Orange 
2% (FLV) Juniper Gin 
0.5% (INW) Raspberry

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rude Rudi

S&M
A deeply delicious strawberry milk.

I have NEVER released a strawberry milk and thought that I would never see the day... However, the lockdown does strange things to one and this is the result after mixing the missus her usual strawberry cream... This is a self indulgent thick and creamy strawberry milk which was inspired by combining the best bits of my favorite strawberry milks and adding my own spin on 'em.

Strawberry
Each strawberry plays its own role here and, combined, delivers a wonderfully sweet & flavourful strawberry base while delivering a semblance of mouth feel - compliments of WF Strawberry Gummy Candy. I realise that 3 strawberries may seem excessive but this threesome has proven me wrong. Used sparingly, I have coaxed just the correct amount of flavour out of these babies to deliver the ultimate strawberry milk strawberry. 

Creamy base
VT Vanilla Cream has been a revelation in the mixing scene and for good reason... This voluptuous, creamy beauty is laced with fresh vanilla and is just sublime in any creamy base. Combined with FA Milk and a touch of meringue, it is catapulted to greatness... 

The sugar cookie adds that little bit of familiarity and prevents the recipe of being linear - the slightest bit of cookie flavour just elevates it perfectly.

This baby is ready after 3 days or so.

S&M
2% (FA) Juicy Strawberry
1.7% (FA) Meringue
1.5% (FA) Milk
1% (INW) Shisha Strawberry
2% (WF) Strawberry Gummy Candy SC
1% (CAP) Sugar Cookie
2% (VT) Vanilla Cream

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6


----------



## Mollie

Rude Rudi said:


> S&M
> A deeply delicious strawberry milk.
> 
> I have NEVER released a strawberry milk and thought that I would never see the day... However, the lockdown does strange things to one and this is the result after mixing the missus her usual strawberry cream... This is a self indulgent thick and creamy strawberry milk which was inspired by combining the best bits of my favorite strawberry milks and adding my own spin on 'em.
> 
> Strawberry
> Each strawberry plays its own role here and, combined, delivers a wonderfully sweet & flavourful strawberry base while delivering a semblance of mouth feel - compliments of WF Strawberry Gummy Candy. I realise that 3 strawberries may seem excessive but this threesome has proven me wrong. Used sparingly, I have coaxed just the correct amount of flavour out of these babies to deliver the ultimate strawberry milk strawberry.
> 
> Creamy base
> VT Vanilla Cream has been a revelation in the mixing scene and for good reason... This voluptuous, creamy beauty is laced with fresh vanilla and is just sublime in any creamy base. Combined with FA Milk and a touch of meringue, it is catapulted to greatness...
> 
> The sugar cookie adds that little bit of familiarity and prevents the recipe of being linear - the slightest bit of cookie flavour just elevates it perfectly.
> 
> This baby is ready after 3 days or so.
> 
> S&M
> 2% (FA) Juicy Strawberry
> 1.7% (FA) Meringue
> 1.5% (FA) Milk
> 1% (INW) Shisha Strawberry
> 2% (WF) Strawberry Gummy Candy SC
> 1% (CAP) Sugar Cookie
> 2% (VT) Vanilla Cream
> 
> View attachment 193167


Short 3 concentrates to mix will have to wait 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Rude Rudi 
You describe these things so well
I love reading them
Appreciate the sharing of this

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius

Rude Rudi said:


> S&M
> A deeply delicious strawberry milk.
> 
> I have NEVER released a strawberry milk and thought that I would never see the day... However, the lockdown does strange things to one and this is the result after mixing the missus her usual strawberry cream... This is a self indulgent thick and creamy strawberry milk which was inspired by combining the best bits of my favorite strawberry milks and adding my own spin on 'em.
> 
> Strawberry
> Each strawberry plays its own role here and, combined, delivers a wonderfully sweet & flavourful strawberry base while delivering a semblance of mouth feel - compliments of WF Strawberry Gummy Candy. I realise that 3 strawberries may seem excessive but this threesome has proven me wrong. Used sparingly, I have coaxed just the correct amount of flavour out of these babies to deliver the ultimate strawberry milk strawberry.
> 
> Creamy base
> VT Vanilla Cream has been a revelation in the mixing scene and for good reason... This voluptuous, creamy beauty is laced with fresh vanilla and is just sublime in any creamy base. Combined with FA Milk and a touch of meringue, it is catapulted to greatness...
> 
> The sugar cookie adds that little bit of familiarity and prevents the recipe of being linear - the slightest bit of cookie flavour just elevates it perfectly.
> 
> This baby is ready after 3 days or so.
> 
> S&M
> 2% (FA) Juicy Strawberry
> 1.7% (FA) Meringue
> 1.5% (FA) Milk
> 1% (INW) Shisha Strawberry
> 2% (WF) Strawberry Gummy Candy SC
> 1% (CAP) Sugar Cookie
> 2% (VT) Vanilla Cream
> 
> View attachment 193167


Man this looks great! So glad you are back sharing recipes. 90% of what I mix is yours or suggested by you.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nailedit77

I ran out of strawberry juices and decided to whip up something simple, came out way better than I expected.

I call it "Berrybean"

TFA Strawberry ripe @ 2%
JF (Jungle flavours) Sweet strawberry @ 2.5%
CAP Cereal 27 @ 1.5%
CAP Vanilla bean ice cream @ 2%
CAP Super sweet @ 1%

7 - 10 day steep, sweet juicy strawberry ice cream cereal

Feedback on this is always welcome

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

Sickboy77 said:


> I ran out of strawberry juices and decided to whip up something simple, came out way better than I expected.
> 
> I call it "Berrybean"
> 
> TFA Strawberry ripe @ 2%
> JF (Jungle flavours) Sweet strawberry @ 2.5%
> CAP Cereal 27 @ 1.5%
> CAP Vanilla bean ice cream @ 2%
> CAP Super sweet @ 1%
> 
> 7 - 10 day steep, sweet juicy strawberry ice cream cereal
> 
> Feedback on this is always welcome


I’ve tried and tested your recipes and guess what ... they are all frigggiiiiiinnnnggg amazing, always on point

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA

Made the following Coffee for someone and they are over the moon with it! Smells and tastes authentic just like Mug and Bean Filter coffee. 

*Beans in a Mug*

VT Arabica Coffee 3%
VT Milk Fresh 1%
OOO Creamy milky undertone 0.5%
Super Sweet 0.6%
CAP Cuppacino 1%
Whipped Cream 1%

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

Rude Rudi said:


> Quarantini
> A gin martini infused with fresh raspberries.
> 
> FLV Juniper Gin: The resinous, piney flavour, inherent to the Juniper berry, is wonderfully balanced by citrus peel and a smidgen of spiciness from freshly ground peppercorns. There is a wondrous boozy element to the flavour which rounds the profile off expertly. The 'booziness' is not overwhelming in the least but rather augments the authenticity & overall Gin experience.
> 
> The raspberry combo is my go-to combo and just works so well together to provide a sharp, authentic raspberry note to elegantly infuse the gin.
> 
> The blood orange is there to provide a gentle spritz of orange, barely noticeable but adding to the overall experience...
> 
> Give this baby 2 days and she’s ready...
> 
> Quarantini
> 2% (FA) Berryl (raspberry)
> 0.5% (FW) Blood Orange
> 2% (FLV) Juniper Gin
> 0.5% (INW) Raspberry
> 
> View attachment 192307


OOOOH that looks like one for me thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LeislB

I can't wait to try some of these! 

The list of flavours I need after coming across this thread.....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Blck Vapour has brought out a few recipe bundles which you can find here :

https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/recipe-bundle

Last week I was topping up on concentrates and decided to mix " Caramel Latte" from their bundle. I already had all the concentrates apart from the FA UP Coffee.

I have always struggled to find a good coffee but thought it was about time to try again.

It has only steeped for a few days but I am really liking it. I upped the coffee to 0.5% (pun intended).







The recipe is clearly an adaptation of DiyorDie's Caramel Latte.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Munro31

I have been wondering if I should buy those bundles, will give it a try next time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Any yummy awesome lemonade recipes out there?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> Any yummy awesome lemonade recipes out there?



*Blue Raz Lemonade
*
LB Blue Raspberry 5%
CAP Sweet Strawberry 1%
FW Lemonade 3% (I believe LB might work better at the same % but haven't tried it)
VT Fizzy Sherbet 2%
INW Raspberry 0.5%
WS-23 0.5%

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis




----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> *Blue Raz Lemonade
> *
> LB Blue Raspberry 5%
> CAP Sweet Strawberry 1%
> FW Lemonade 3% (I believe LB might work better at the same % but haven't tried it)
> VT Fizzy Sherbet 2%
> INW Raspberry 0.5%
> WS-23 0.5%


Thanks bud. My blck is already on the way so I’ll add this for next month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

